# 2011 Miami Heat Offseason Thread



## UD40

Have at it.


----------



## Smithian

Disappointing finish.

Exciting future.

Fine tune the offense, get some more size, find more youth at the supporting spots, and do whatever is necessary to acquire both a two way center and point guard.

No time to mourn. Gotta work.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Something tells me this thread wont be as big as our last offseason thread 

Anyway, bringing this over from the Postmortem thread..

I think its fairly certain that Z, Juwan, Bibby and Damp are gone. I dont think Mario will command much money, but to upgrade at other spots, there maybe wont be enough for Mario. And JJ will get paid by someone.

A healthy UD and Miller for an entire season will be helpful. UD's contract is unfortunately our best trade asset. Here's hoping Mike's injury to his thumb was the biggest reason for the shooting woes.

An actual center who can finish around the rim, play D and rebound would be nice. Dalembert lives down here and would be close to his native Haiti. But he'll probably get overpaid by someone. And a starting caliber PG is needed.


----------



## UD40

I'll throw out the first rumor of the offseason:

A month or so back, someone over at ESPN (I think our buddy, Bucher) said the Suns may buy out Nash. They said a possible destination for him could be South Beach.

Thoughts?


----------



## IbizaXL

UD40 said:


> I'll throw out the first rumor of the offseason:
> 
> A month or so back, someone over at ESPN (I think our buddy, Bucher) said the Suns may buy out Nash. They said a possible destination for him could be South Beach.
> 
> Thoughts?


hes an upgrade from Bibby, thats for sure. the more relaible shooters we get to stretch opposing defenses, the better.


----------



## Wade County

If we got Nash i'd put the ball in his hands and let him set up DWade and Lebron all day.

Very doubtful to happen though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Nash would obviously be so perfect. Not holding my breathe on that happening though.


----------



## 29380

Bosh/filler for Nene/Felton who says no?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Knicks4life said:


> Bosh/filler for Nene/Felton who say no?


I actually brought that same trade up months ago. They are both free agents after next season as well. But its too early to trade one of the big 3, imo.


----------



## ChrisRichards

I love Bosh and wanted him over STAT, but he's soft and plays like a shooting guard.

He has no back to the basket play, no real post presence.

I'd trade Bosh if I was forced to trade 1 of the big 3.


----------



## Smithian

ChrisRichards said:


> I love Bosh and wanted him over STAT, but he's soft and plays like a shooting guard.
> 
> He has no back to the basket play, no real post presence.
> 
> I'd trade Bosh if I was forced to trade 1 of the big 3.


Did you watch the Bulls and Mavs series or did you just show up the last couple games to make us all consider calling the police that a certain message board poster may need to be placed on suicide watch?


----------



## Dee-Zy

I'm concened about Nash's D but I would welcome him here with open arms.

How do people feel about Dalembert here as our starting C?

I would love to have him here.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Trading Bosh would be a mistake. We actually needed to utilize him more. He is the key to a good halfcourt offense and yet he is always the one getting ignored, butterfingers games aside.


----------



## nickrock23

we need a big center who can rebound


----------



## Wade County

Yeah - Nene would be nice, but he'll be way too expensive.

Dalambert also would be solid - but probably outta our price range.

Hard to see where we're gonna be able to get much better with the cash we'll have.


----------



## futuristxen

Get muscle back on Bosh and it will make his post game a lot better I think. I think our main need is a semi-legit center. Dwight Howard isn't going to be on ****ty teams forever, and we lost this series in no small part because Chandler(who is a free agent) ate our lunch.

Point guard would be the other position to upgrade, but I think Chalmers and Bibby are good enough at that spot for now until we get the chance to really upgrade there.

Would like to use our second round picks on some young athletic bigs with upside who may need some polish.

Keep developing Pittman.

Even someone like Kwame Brown would be a good fit for us and make us 200 percent better.

Ideal summer for me though would be to get Nene.

A frontcourt rotation of Nene/Joel/Bosh/Haslem would be great for next year.

Would love to get Nash incidentally. We could actually get out and run if we had Nash.


----------



## mvP to the Wee

Dalembert would be perfect for you guys. Really hope he doesn't end up with you guys 

No way I see Nene or Nash coming though. If anything I could see Nash joining Dirk again, despite that Dallas is loaded at PG. Nene will get a huge contract.


----------



## futuristxen

I feel like Nash would go play for the Raptors to be honest.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1

Most players will go for the money, but you can't disregard the fact that there will be players out there who would take a pay cut to win. Miami is a now one of the best places to play.


----------



## UD40

Jon Barry on Mike & Mike today, reporting on a rumor he heard:

Bosh to the Rockets for a group of players, with Luis Scola being the main focus.


----------



## sMaK

Jon Barry can suck it


----------



## futuristxen

When would Riley have had time to call and talk trades with Houston? Dude is going to wait a few weeks let thing settle and then go back and see what needs to be done.

Trading for Scola would be dumb because he's older than Bosh and would lessen our championship window. We already have Haslem who does what Scola does pretty much.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1

today has been such a long day at work. i try to avoid the usual sites i visit to stop reminding myself that our season is over. i know the future is bright for this team and what we have right now is better than most teams could even hope for, and anyone with an unbiased opinion would acknowledge that as such. this season has had it's fun moments and it's low moments, but getting just 2 wins away from a title so soon is a tease. i know the championships will come, but today sucks.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

I hate to say it, I LOVE Spo. But a young coach might not be the best for this team. I think this team needs a old vet coach. idk if riley would comeback? And agian I love spo, but i think this team just needs a leader in a coach, not someone young. A guy with a proven track record. Thoughts?


----------



## -33-

We'd have to really struggle next year to give Spo the axe. Only way he'd get canned earlier in my mind is for Phil Jackson openly saying he wants to coach here, and even so, Riley/Arison and the Heat organization are so much about loyalty that I can't see that happening either.


----------



## AirJay

Nash (while ideal) is not happening. Neither is Nene, nor Dalembert (unless the new CBA includes a "Proximity to Haiti=extra money" clause.

Really next year's team is not likely to be significantly better than this year's version. Miller and Haslem will hopefully be healthy. There will be stopgap veterans all over the place. Assuming there is a MLE I could see a mediocre big man (Kwame Brown?) getting lured here.

Improvements have to really come from within.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

I mean this team doesnt really need wholesale changes. They made the finals and won 2 games in their FIRST year. Teams rarely win in their first year


----------



## futuristxen

AirJay said:


> Nash (while ideal) is not happening. Neither is Nene, nor Dalembert (unless the new CBA includes a "Proximity to Haiti=extra money" clause.
> 
> Really next year's team is not likely to be significantly better than this year's version. Miller and Haslem will hopefully be healthy. There will be stopgap veterans all over the place. Assuming there is a MLE I could see a mediocre big man (Kwame Brown?) getting lured here.
> 
> Improvements have to really come from within.


Kwame Brown would be a huge upgrade at the center position.


----------



## Wade County

Kwame would be OK. We dont need massive changes, just a bit more bulk and a bit classier PG's and we'll be OK.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Maybe that 23-13 game he had against us is clouding my judgement a bit, but I'd take Kwame Brown in a heartbeat. Shouldnt cost too much either.


----------



## AirJay

futuristxen said:


> Kwame Brown would be a huge upgrade at the center position.


Would be Kwame Brown be the only player to play with both Michael Jordan and Lebron James?


----------



## Wade County

How many teams do you think are gonna go zone on us now also? 

Sure stymied Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh

AirJay said:


> Would be Kwame Brown be the only player to play with both Michael Jordan and Lebron James?


Larry Hughes and Jerry Stackhouse played with both.


----------



## Wade County

^ Damn W2B - how the **** do you do that? :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> ^ Damn W2B - how the **** do you do that? :laugh:















Oh, and Basketball reference helps as well


----------



## Wade County

Forget Shawn Marion, we got the real Matrix right here


----------



## sMaK

Pittman is going to get minutes next year for sure. Is Big Z signed for another year? Poor guy is done, just has no legs any more. Same goes for Magloire. We need Pittman to step up.


----------



## Wade County

Is Ramon Sessions a FA? Could be an option


----------



## Wade County

Eddie House and Big Z have player options, but apparently Z is leaning towards retiring (which is probably a good move).

Big Pitt will play some backup 5. Joel is actually better utilised off the bench where his energy is needed. 

Basically, a starting calibre 5 and a shot making PG is what is required. I thought that guy was Bibby, but he died some time in April.


----------



## King Joseus

Wade County said:


> Eddie House and Big Z have player options, but apparently Z is leaning towards retiring (which is probably a good move).
> 
> Big Pitt will play some backup 5. Joel is actually better utilised off the bench where his energy is needed.
> 
> Basically, a starting calibre 5 and a shot making PG is what is required. I thought that guy was Bibby, but he died some time in April.


Yeah, Bibby's a bum.


----------



## Wade County

^ Yeah, I honestly thought he would've filled that role to a T. Set up the offense and knock down WIDE open looks. 

Somewhere along the line, he managed to lose his only real skill left (shooting) - and he became a massive negative.

If we can find a relatively young (i.e. not 34+) PG who can run an offense and hit treys, i'll be content.


----------



## futuristxen

AirJay said:


> Would be Kwame Brown be the only player to play with both Michael Jordan and Lebron James?


Nope. Larry Hughes already did it.


----------



## futuristxen

Wade County said:


> Is Ramon Sessions a FA? Could be an option


I dunno, but if the Cavs draft Irving, they will have like 4 point guards on their roster. I doubt they'd want to help us at all, but Sessions or Gibson could both do a job here.


----------



## Dee-Zy

The irony is that Jet and Chandler would be a perfect fit here. With chalmers, Joel, UD and miller off the bench?

Wow.


----------



## ChrisRichards

I don't really care for the off-season.

We had enough to win. In fact, we should have won. Dallas is not better than Miami.

The refeeres decided the series. They took LBJ out of the series, and they took our rebounding out of the series. They gave every call to Dallas in the 3 game homestand. It was pathetic to watch.

Sadly, great players overcome these things. LBJ just folded mentally and couldn't overcome it when FINALLY the referees were now calling fouls in favor to Miami in game 6. I guess it was too late then. LBJ is kind of a frontrunner.


----------



## Ben

lol


----------



## futuristxen

The funny thing is that the refs tried everything they could to give us Game 6 but we couldn't take advantage of it. The NBA needs to stop trying to fix it's games and just let them play out. We would have gotten a 7 game series without the refs meddling in everything.

I do think the refs must have taken offense to Lebron's flopping in the chicago series and then in game 1 against the Mavs, because he stopped getting any calls at all, which chopped about 6-8 points per game out of him(which coincidentally is about the difference between his numbers in the chicago series and the dallas series).

Of course if they had called game 6 fairly, we probably would have lost by 30.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I don't think Dallas is the better team either but bad reffing or not, they played better basketball. There is no denying that. 

We are the ones that gave up that 15 point lead in game 2. We are the ones that had horrible ball movement on offense. Refs did not make our ball movement suck.


----------



## UD40

> The Miami Heat announced that they have made a qualifying offer to Mario Chalmers, making him a restricted free agent and giving Miami the opportunity to match any contract offer he receives.


Read more: http://basketball.realgm.com/wireta...lifying_Offer_To_Mario_Chalmers#ixzz1PRrBEOU7


----------



## 29380




----------



## UD40

LMAO @ 1:30...Bibby hahaha.

:lol:


----------



## UD40

> Players Under Contract:
> G: Dwyane Wade
> G: Eddie House (player option)
> F: LeBron James
> F: Chris Bosh
> F: Mike Miller
> F: Udonis Haslem
> C: Joel Anthony
> C: Zydrunas Ilgauskas (player option)
> C: Dexter Pittman
> 
> Free Agents:
> G: Mario Chalmers (unrestricted)
> G: Mike Bibby (unrestricted)
> F: James Jones (unrestricted)
> F: Juwan Howard (unrestricted)
> C: Erick Dampier (unrestricted)
> C: Jamaal Magloire (unrestricted)


Bring back Mario and JJ, maybe Dampier, then let the rest walk.


----------



## Adam

Let JJ walk and sign Kapono.

House might be under contract but if we have a better option in training camp then he will get the chop. No Smithi, that doesn't mean Beverley will make the team.

I have no interest whatsoever in entertaining any deal for one of the big three except if it's Bosh for Nene. Knowing Riley, he would not pursue it. If Denver came hard with that pushing for it then I could see him doing it but I don't think Riley ever makes a phone call to Denver about that. Lawson + Nene for Bosh and whatever is a steal.

I'd do Chris Wilcox for the minimum if he's willing.

Nobody is talking about Michael Redd. I'd do Kapono, Redd, Wilcox, and Kwame using the MLE on Redd instead of giving the MLE to Dalembert. I'm equally okay with us signing Dalembert to the MLE. Guys I can see in Miami next year or would like to see:

Kapono
Wilcox
Redd
Dalembert
Kwame
Vujacic

JJ, Dampier, and Bibby can go **** themselves. House won't survive camp cuts.


----------



## Adam

Just want to reiterate that Chris Wilcox is a tremendously underrated player. I can easily see him being better than Dalembert next year. I would easily value splitting the MLE between Red + Wilcox over signing just Dalembert.


----------



## Smithian

Adam said:


> House might be under contract but if we have a better option in training camp then he will get the chop. No Smithi, that doesn't mean Beverley will make the team.


Defense Player of the Year in the Russia basketball league..... Could guard small guys like, let's say, JJ Barea....... Or Jason Terry.......


----------



## Smithian

The new CBA and possible changes to salary structure have given me an upset stomach.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Adam said:


> Just want to reiterate that Chris Wilcox is a tremendously underrated player. I can easily see him being better than Dalembert next year. I would easily value splitting the MLE between Red + Wilcox over signing just Dalembert.


I'd be a little shocked if Wilcox couldnt be had for the vet minimum. He'd definitely be an upgrade over Jamaal or Damp or Z.


----------



## sMaK

Getting Redd would be nice but I can't see him signing with us over Chicago. Obviously this is really premature but Redd wouldn't pass up a starting gig for a bench role, would he?


----------



## Wade County

Does Redd have the knees to start anymore? 

I think playing 15-18 minutes a night would prolong the dudes career.


----------



## Wade County

What about Varnado? Is he coming over? How did he end up last season? Last I heard he was playing very well over in Russia I think.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat hold his rights so unless he gets a big European offer, he'll be in training camp.


----------



## sMaK

Apparently Redd is in really good shape


----------



## -33-

Redd starting in Chicago would be a huge shock, dude is on empty. He'd win comeback player of the year if he played more than 18 mpg.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I woulnd't mind having The machine here in MIA. His FT can def be of good use especially with Wade and James shooting so poorly from the line.

He also played his role great when LA won their title. It just depends on how much he asks. The only problem is that I dont believe that he is a championship team starting PG and we already have a championship bench PG in Chalmers...


----------



## Wade County

Please dont ever mention 'The Machine' and 'Starting PG for the Miami Heat' in the same sentence again. Ever :laugh:

He played alright for the Nets last season, he'd be a decent pickup for cheap to add some spark, but he doesnt really fit a need. We need PG's, C's and perhaps a little bit of youth.

Wouldn't mind seeing Pittman and Varnado around - we could use some length at the rim.


----------



## Gx

> @PDcavsinsider M.S. Boyer,J. Valade
> Ex #Cavs center Zydrunas Ilgauskas exercized his player option for next season with Heat today


http://twitter.com/#!/PDcavsinsider/status/83619562205089792


----------



## Ben

Shame.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cant say I wouldnt have done the same.


----------



## Wade County

Considering all he has to do is wear a suit for the year.

Thats the problem with giving so many guys player options...they're gonna use them. Eddie House and James Jones have them too. Jones id bring back, House....mehhh


----------



## futuristxen

It's not like we can't cut the guys anyways if we want to free up a roster spot. I don't have a problem with Z staying BTW. He's a good vet presence, who every now and again gets you 11/11 in 15.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1

Wade County said:


> Considering all he has to do is wear a suit for the year.


well, so long Big Cat.


----------



## James Worthy

Gx said:


> http://twitter.com/#!/PDcavsinsider/status/83619562205089792


I was hoping he would retire so the team can have more space for big men. I hope someone like Dalembert or Nene takes a cut to go to Miami because if the Heat want to make another run to the finals and win... you're gonna need a starter big man to take on the Bynums, Garnetts and Chandlers (if you meet the Mavs again). 

The team is also gonna need a slasher/athletic player off the bench and a solid back up PG who can defend and shoot threes to be a backup for Chalmers if he does stay.


----------



## Reef Da Chief

Three teams making some swaps to start off the frenzy. 
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2011/news/story?id=6697545


----------



## Wade County

Just read this on Sun-Sentinel:

*Heat again working with former picks Varnado, Dozier*
http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/...at-nba-draft-notebook-s062311,0,6165029.story

MIAMI— Not all the ones that have gotten away have actually gotten away.

As the Miami Heat looked ahead to Thursday's NBA Draft, it set up as a time to take stock of players selected in recent years who have yet to actually make it to the Heat roster.

"We're going to continue to work with him. We'll probably work with him up until June 30th," Heat Vice President of Player Personnel Chet Kammerer said, with the expected lockout to then cut off contact between teams and players. "We'll have to make a decision. I do know that there are teams in Europe that value him and he would probably have opportunities there."

The Heat also continue to hold the rights to Robert Dozier, the 6-9 forward out of Memphis taken with the final pick in the 2009 second round. The defensive-oriented wing has spent the past two seasons in Greece, coming off a strong showing this past season with one of the elite first-division teams there.

Like Varnado, the Heat is currently working with Dozier, as well.

Two other recent Heat second-round draft picks who both collected checks from the team this season no longer are under the team's umbrella, with 2009 second-round pick Patrick Beverley coming off a strong season in Russia and 2010 second-round pick Da'Sean Butler now under contract to the San Antonio Spurs.

Of Beverley, a defensive-oriented point guard who would be available to the Heat as a free agent, Kammerer said, "He's on the St. Petersburg team and frankly been put up very good numbers as far as the European league is concerned."

-----------------------

Would that be Smithi's ultimate wet dream? Varnado and P-Bev on the same team?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Was about to come post that article. I had forgotten about Dozier.

About Varnado, saw this mix tape of his from this past season. Still can block the hell out of the ball


----------



## Adam

James Worthy said:


> I was hoping he would retire so the team can have more space for big men. I hope someone like Dalembert or Nene takes a cut to go to Miami because if the Heat want to make another run to the finals and win... you're gonna need a starter big man to take on the Bynums, Garnetts and Chandlers (if you meet the Mavs again).
> 
> The team is also gonna need a slasher/athletic player off the bench and a solid back up PG who can defend and shoot threes to be a backup for Chalmers if he does stay.


Big Z doesn't affect anything we do by opting in. We are already over the cap and limited to exceptions whether he comes back or not. If we want his roster spot we will simply cut him.

If we take a PG tonight I'd like to use the MLE on Chris Wilcox (1st) or Samuel Dalembert (2nd choice).


----------



## James Worthy

Adam said:


> Big Z doesn't affect anything we do by opting in. We are already over the cap and limited to exceptions whether he comes back or not. If we want his roster spot we will simply cut him.
> 
> If we take a PG tonight I'd like to use the MLE on Chris Wilcox (1st) or Samuel Dalembert (2nd choice).


Why would you pick Wilcox over Sam? Share your logic sir.


----------



## sMaK

Wilcox is a nice high energy guy but he's not worth the whole MLE


----------



## Adam

James Worthy said:


> Why would you pick Wilcox over Sam? Share your logic sir.


He's better than Dalembert.


----------



## James Worthy

Adam said:


> He's better than Dalembert.


Expound? In what way?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Mike Miller has undergone surgery on his left thumb, a procedure similar to the one on his right thumb that required 3 months of recovery.


Well at least he'll have a lot longer than 3 months to rehab.


----------



## Smithian

I'm still sad.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

Miami has to put Varnado on the roster!!!


----------



## Smithian

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> Miami has to put Varnado on the roster!!!


He'd provide positive energy and huste.


----------



## sMaK

> @heraldsports: Miami Heat's James Jones declines player option, will become free agent http://t.co/CCf0CG1


Didn't see that coming


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That sucks. Doubt we're able to keep him now.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Annoying but not really unexpected. He should be able to get more money and playing time elsewhere with Mike Miller already on board.


----------



## Adam

Good riddance! With LeBron and Miller we're stocked at SF and we can sign Kapono who doesn't piss his pants in hostile environments.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^I wouldnt say stocked. I dont trust Mike Miller to not stub a toe coming down stairs let alone staying healthy through months of regular season basketball. Dude is a walking bruise waiting to happen. And he better ****ing wear boxing gloves all offseason long 

JJ was very serviceable for the role he was in. Dont think you could ask for more from what was supposed to be your 3rd string SF. 

Some minor news from today..


> EthanJSkolnick The Heat has tendered Norris Cole, Jarvis Varnado and Robert Dozier.


----------



## Wade County

Suprised JJ is bailing, but Kapono would be a good replacement. Same player really.


----------



## UD40

Kap delivered classic interviews. I remember a while back someone posted a radio interview he did when he was on the Heat, it was hilarious.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I love kap and would love to have him back. JJ was miles ahead of him in terms of defense though. I'm not happy to see JJ leave. He should of been on the floor more than MM for a few stretches in the playoffs because of his D. 

Miller makes plays and rebounds better but JJ was better defender and is it me or he actually knocked the 3 ball better at the end of the season too?


----------



## Wade County

Here's a guy i'd love to have on this team at Center:

Chuck Hayes.

Guy has Miami Heat written all over him. Makes up for his lack of size with terrific defense, rebounding, has improved as a scorer and is actually a pretty good passer also. Plays much bigger than his height.

2010-2011 stats were:

7.9 ppg
8.1 rpg
2.7 apg
1.1 bpg
28.1 mpg
52.7% fg
66.2% ft

I actually think he'd be a nice fit next to CB.


----------



## -33-

Wade County said:


> Here's a guy i'd love to have on this team at Center:
> 
> Chuck Hayes.
> 
> Guy has Miami Heat written all over him. Makes up for his lack of size with terrific defense, rebounding, has improved as a scorer and is actually a pretty good passer also. Plays much bigger than his height.
> 
> 2010-2011 stats were:
> 
> 7.9 ppg
> 8.1 rpg
> 2.7 apg
> 1.1 bpg
> 28.1 mpg
> 52.7% fg
> 66.2% ft
> 
> I actually think he'd be a nice fit next to CB.


Nobody is afraid of Chuck Hayes in the lane. That would mean Wade or Bron would be our best shotblockers. I'll pass as a starter.


----------



## sMaK

He would be nice off the bench but he couldn't start


----------



## James Worthy

Word is Nene opted out. Someone tell Riley, Wade and Bron to get on the phone and holla @ him :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Eddie House opts in and will be on the heat roster next season.


----------



## Wade County

...and barely playing....


----------



## Dee-Zy

Pass on Chuck Hayes. We need size besides Bosh and he doesn't give us that.


----------



## Wade County

He hasnt got height, but he has got width. He can defend 7 footers, and he teamed with Scola whose a good 2-3 inches shorter than Bosh in Houston.


----------



## Smithian

My tummy is queezy that these CBA talks will end this experiment prematurely.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

SuperCoolBease still cant kick the habit it seems...

*Timberwolves F Beasley ticketed for marijuana*


> MINNEAPOLIS (AP) — Police say Minnesota Timberwolves forward Michael Beasley was ticketed for possessing marijuana and speeding in the Minneapolis suburb of Minnetonka last week.
> 
> Capt. Scott Boerboom said Thursday that an officer stopped Beasley around 3 a.m. on June 26 on Interstate 394 after clocking him going 84 mph in a 65 mph zone. He says the officer smelled a strong odor of marijuana coming from the car.
> 
> The report says the officer found 16.2 grams of it under the front passenger seat of Beasley's car. It says Beasley claimed the marijuana was not his, but belonged to a friend whom he had just dropped off.
> 
> The possession charge is a petty misdemeanor that carries a fine of $128. The Timberwolves say they can't comment during the lockout.


I wonder if there's drug testing during the lockout? Probably not.


----------



## Dre

No, league officials can't even contact players. Technically right now there are no players so they'd have no right to do it.

But Beas just is who he is. I mean he's not going to get it on or off court. He's destined to be on 33 win teams forever.


----------



## sMaK

Why the hell would you carry around 16 grams of weed in your car? Mind boggling to me.


----------



## Wade County

Haha I love SuperCoolBeas - he's not doing anything probably 80% of players are doing right now, he's just dumb enough to get caught.

This offseason sucks also. Talk about a complete 180 from last offseason...thanks NBA...


----------



## UD40

Hell, if anything this is the perfect time to get caught because the NBA can't punish him.


----------



## sMaK

Sorry but 80% of the players might be smoking weed but they aren't carrying around half an ounce of weed in their cars. Keep it at your house like a normal person.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

mg:










Wow, about time, UD :laugh:


----------



## Ben

Noooooooooooooooooooo...it's going to be very weird seeing him now.


----------



## Wade County

Wow, did not see that coming - he was one of the few braided dudes left!

UD is UD though - hopefully those braids didnt have super powers.


----------



## Pacers Fan

sMaK said:


> Why the hell would you carry around 16 grams of weed in your car? Mind boggling to me.


He'd probably already smoked the rest of that ounce. Summertime Michael Beasley probably goes through about a half-pound a week, just by himself.


----------



## Wade County

Weird - I just got a spam email from a 'Joel Anthony'.

Good to see he's keeping busy during the lockout :laugh:


----------



## UD40

I looked at that pic and thought, "Why is he posting a picture of Al Jefferson?"

Strange seeing him with no braids.


----------



## sMaK

Pacers Fan said:


> He'd probably already smoked the rest of that ounce. Summertime Michael Beasley probably goes through about a half-pound a week, just by himself.


LOL Good point


----------



## Dee-Zy

UD40 said:


> I looked at that pic and thought, "Why is he posting a picture of Al Jefferson?"
> 
> Strange seeing him with no braids.


I was thinking the exact same thing!!!

:laugh:


----------



## James Worthy

Eddy Curry, Shane Battier on Miami Heat’s radar;

Read more: http://www.miamiherald.com/2011/07/17/2317476/eddy-curry-shane-battier-on-miami.html#ixzz1SNjGHpKH


----------



## nickrock23

UD40 said:


> I looked at that pic and thought, "Why is he posting a picture of Al Jefferson?"
> 
> Strange seeing him with no braids.


i thought it was damon jones. so.. lots of talk lately about Battier. this lockout is not lookin good.. i bet we're lucky to have a 2012 finals. if season starts beyond a certain date, there will be no playoffs and the sides are so far apart even worse than 1999.


----------



## Wade County

Lockouts suck.


----------



## James Worthy

Whats worse is we haven't seen the worst, its still July!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> Lockouts suck.


Seriously. We should weeks into free agency by now.


----------



## Jace

This thread was a little more exciting a year ago


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, at this time last year we had 3394 posts in the off-season thread and 17 players under contract.

Definitely a complete 180 from this time last year.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I hate the off season...


----------



## UD40

*crickets*


----------



## Jace

So...uh, news...maybe...










I guess LeBron made it cool for Heatians to rock Marlins caps.


----------



## MarioChalmers

So guess who I met:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^Awesome man. Any players make that trip to the Philippines as well?


----------



## MarioChalmers

Wade2Bosh said:


> ^Awesome man. Any players make that trip to the Philippines as well?


I got to speak briefly with Coach Spo and Coach Chad too. Have photos with them as well. No players though; I imagine it would have been a breach of lockout rules. One of the most memorable days of my life though. Good to be a Heat fan. 

I kept joking about telling them to give Wade the ball in the 4th quarter or something, but in the end all I got to say was to check out some of our local players and good luck for the coming season.


----------



## Jace

good stuff


----------



## Gonzo

Like a Bosh


----------



## myst

Get it D-Wade

http://www.tmz.com/2011/09/06/dwyane-wade-and-gabrielle-union-ripped-bodies-miami-heat-beach-bikini/


----------



## Gonzo

He discovered the secret to become a 4th quarter performer in the playoffs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Damn, this place is dead. I know I havent posted or visited here a lot but hope everyone is still around and comes back whenever it is that this damn lockout ends.


----------



## Ben

I'll be back when it ends. :cheers:

Unfortunately that could be a year away.


----------



## UD40

Still love my Heat.

Still waiting for a season.

2012-2013 here we come!

:sigh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Definitely sucks that its happened when we have such an awesome team.

Lebron's about to play in a game with a bunch of other NBA players in Philly. Here's the link to watch

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/video/live/


----------



## Dee-Zy

Is it even possible that the lock out lasts longer than a year?


----------



## Gx

> @WindhorstESPN Brian Windhorst
> Heat C Zydrunas Ilguaskas told Cleve. Plain Dealer this morning that he's decided to retire. Had one year left on his contract.


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

There were moments where he was a big help for us and others where he was a big liability.

Great guy though.


----------



## 29380

I still remember the game last year when he had a double double against the Knicks in the first quarter it was embarrassing. :nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, dont think he did much else that night though :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

Thanks Big Z. He had some decent games, but I can't say i'm not happy he has gone. Gives us a little more cash to try get some help down low.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The charity all star game that will be played on Saturday will be shown locally on CBS 4..


> SedanoShow Watch @KingJames @DwyaneWade @chrisbosh Charity Game at #FIU Sat on @CBSMiami LIVE on tv & online Jim Berry, Isiah Thomas & I have the call.


Tip is set for 7:30PM ET.

*cbsmiami.com* for the online stream.

And for those outside the US..


> MIAMI (CBSMiami) – It you were not one of the lucky few to snap up tickets to the South Florida All Star Classic game Saturday, featuring Miami’s big 3 and a host of other NBA greats, you’re not out of luck. CBS4, MyTV33, and CBSMiami have struck a deal to show the game live on television and online, *making it available anywhere in the world.*


----------



## Ben

**** it, I'll be here watching it. I'm dying over here without any basketball. Can't even watch the little all-star games that NBA players have been popping up in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Team rosters for the game


> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Team Wade: Carmelo, Caron Butler, Mario Chalmers, Eddy Curry, Wesley Matthews, Chris Paul, Amare Stoudemire, Wade, John Wall, Dorell Wright.
> 
> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Team LeBron: Bosh, Jamal Crawford, Kevin Durant, Jonny Flynn, Rudy Gay, LeBron, Damon Jones, Rajon Rondo, Russell Westbrook, Lou Williams.


----------



## Ben

Although it's only a charity game, I'm very interested to see what shape Eddy Curry is in, and how much game he has left. If we do indeed get 82 games confirmed on this weekend, it'd be nice if he's in good shape and we could sign him up.

Also hoping we see Paul, Wade, Dorell, Melo and Amar'e all on the court at the same time for Wade's team.


----------



## Dee-Zy

When is this so that I can clear my schedule? 

No way I miss the only bball of the season.


----------



## Ben

Saturday 7:30PM ET.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Very good news for the Heat. Whenever it is that this lockout ends, it looks like there will still be a midlevel expection in the new agreement..


> NEW YORK -- In one small but encouraging sign in the last-minute negotiations between the NBA and the National Basketball Players Association on a new collective bargaining agreement, a source who has been briefed on the discussions between the two sides said Monday afternoon that the sides are close to an agreement on one "system" aspect that has proven troublesome -- a new, shorter mid-level exception for free agents.


Link


----------



## Wade County

And, along with that good news...


*Caron Butler open to return to Miami*

By Mark J. Miller


Caron Butler helped the Dallas Mavericks get to the playoffs last season, where the team earned its first NBA title, but FOX Sports reports that he'd be open to leaving there and heading back to the Miami Heat, where he hasn't played since the 2003-4 season.

Butler, of course, wasn't involved in the playoffs since he went down with a knee injury in January. When the lockout ends, Butler will be an unrestricted free agent and he told FOX that Miami and Dallas are the two teams that interest him most.

"That's pretty much it," Butler said FOX. "I don't want to throw no (other) teams out there. But I am open to any suggestions."

In the 29 games the two-time All-Star played for the Mavs last season, the 31-year-old averaged 15 points, 4.1 rebounds, and 1.6 assists per game.


------

I dont care if he doesnt fit a specific need. CB4 is one of my favourite players, and id love to see him kill it as a sixth man for us.

Imagine running lineup of this for periods of the game:

Lebron
Wade
Butler
Haslem
Bosh


----------



## Smithian

Well.

Shit.

I miss basketball.


----------



## Wade County

Yep...to think, we should be gearing up for a tilt at the Finals again with probably the best team we have ever assembled.

Instead, no basketball being played and looks like it could stay that way for some time.

This blows. Thanks a ****load, NBA.


----------



## Jace

Since there's chatter about LeBron playing football again, I watched that commercial where he joins the Browns. Guess who the opponent is throughout most of the commercial.

Yup. YOUR MIAMI DOLPHINS. Foreshadowing?


----------



## Dee-Zy

Lol, exactly what I was thinking when I first saw the commercial.


----------



## jcsites

I love DWade and Lebron. They are my idols.










we were born to succeed, not to fail


----------



## sMaK

Jace said:


> Since there's chatter about LeBron playing football again, I watched that commercial where he joins the Browns. Guess who the opponent is throughout most of the commercial.
> 
> Yup. YOUR MIAMI DOLPHINS. Foreshadowing?


Damn, that's funny dude


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Watched the Florida Panthers home opener. They changed all the seats inside the arena from green to dark red. Got me wishing that the Heat changed those bright ass red seats to a darker color. And while they're at it, why not change the yellow key back to black like it was at the Miami arena?


----------



## Jace

Bro Ive been thinking the same thing. Too much yellow on the court and the seats should definitely be darker.


----------



## BigWill33176

Jace said:


> Bro Ive been thinking the same thing. Too much yellow on the court and the seats should definitely be darker.





Sometimes I think I'm watching a game taking place inside a McDonalds :laugh:. Don't get me wrong, I love AAA...but the inside is definitely heavy on yellow


----------



## Wade County

Here's a question:

If we didnt deal Michael Beasley for Mike Miller...do we win the 'chip?


----------



## Jace

So hard to say:

1) In an ideal situation, he'd be at SF in our ultimate line up, with Bosh and UD rounding out the power rotation, but we'd be huge with Dwyane and LeBron in the backcourt.

2) Who knows how he would've grown and his role changed, as in Minny he had way more freedom to explore a go-to role.

3) He's such an erratic player at this point, its difficult to guess if he'd be on or not in the playoffs/finals

With four solid, versatile defenders around him, he'd be easily hideable on D, so that's not a concern for me. In a best case scenario he'd provide much needed scoring (specifically from the perimeter) for the oft-cold Heat. If he could've taken over for stretches like we thought MM would be able to, yes, we would've won.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That's such a tough thing to answer. With Lebron playing close to 40 and Bosh not to far behind, I dont think he'd be as effective in limited minutes and without the ball most of the time, which he needs. Would have definitely helped off the bench though. But who knows how we would have been in the playoffs had Miller been relatively healthy all season.

The biggest thing had we kept him though would have probably been his trade value. Could have brought back a serviceable player in return rather than giving him away to get the cap space.


----------



## Wade County

Fair points you guys make. Perhaps it wouldnt have mattered, as Dallas would've gone small ball anyway and I doubt our big lineup could've countered that. But part of me still wonders. I definitely think we gave up on him too soon though. Perhaps he wouldn't have flourished as much playing that 6mth man role, and I have my doubt Spo would've trusted him enough to give him a substantial role in the Finals, but his shooting ability would've come real handy a lot of times.

Sometimes I imagine Lebron or Wade at the top of the key, and a Bosh and Beas double screen and both of them pop...open J's, all day...and a single tear falls down my cheek :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Speaking of Mike, Heard he dropped 56 in Kevin Durant's charity game in OKC last night. That's his game. No D, no play calls, just straight up take as many shots as you want 

Lebron had 40 and his team won.


----------



## Dee-Zy

No.

We needed perimeter shooting, even if Miller didn't show up, Bease wouldn't have been able to provided us that.

With Bosh, Wade and Lebron, it wasn't the playmaking that was missing. It was the spot up shooters showing up.


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> Sometimes I imagine Lebron or Wade at the top of the key, and a Bosh and Beas double screen and both of them pop...open J's, all day...and a single tear falls down my cheek :laugh:


LOL. I'm right there with you. I was all-in on that 15-67 season. As Ive said many times, I went to 30+ games that year, most of any season. I had my eyes on Rose, and Beasley, all season (sadly, even before our team was dessimated by injuries and sucked. Sure got what I wanted), and really hoped that our prize for that abomination would be a franchise cornerstone. I still think he wasn't nearly as bad as many fans made him out to be. Would've been really interesting to see him next to the Big 3.

And Bease is more spot-up shooter than playmaker, no question. He slumped shooting his second year, but I think that had a lot to do with the way he was handled. Dude is not normal upstairs, and kind of needed to be handled with kid's gloves.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron recruiting already


> KingJames LeBron James
> Would love to see @JCrossover in a Heat uni! What u guys say?
> 
> KingJames LeBron James
> Maybe @SteveNash in a Heat uni! So we can help each other get our 1st ring


----------



## -33-

Joel is ready for Halloween


----------



## Wade2Bosh

:laugh: whats that from?


----------



## Dee-Zy

Awesome!!!!

Getting Jamaal coming off the bench would help this team in so many ways. The most significant one is not having a Heat killer out there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mickey Arison is pretty damn awesome on twitter 



> MickyArison Micky Arison
> So?? RT @mcuban: I am Mark Cuban #colbertreport ...
> 
> MickyArison Micky Arison
> Lol RT @ImranQ805: @MickyArison as a Clipper fan curious do you ever talk w/ Sterling? any thoughts on the guy?


Loved the "lol" when he was asked about Donald Sterling :laugh:

He also tweeted this, but later deleted it, but not before all the nba writers retweeted it


> MickyArison: u r barking at wrong owner. RT @GreedyNBAstards: guess what? Fans provide the money you're fighting over


----------



## Wade2Bosh

bad quality but its the only youtube link of 'the office' Halloween party, where Kevin, Darryl and Jim dressed in the big 3 Heat jerseys


----------



## futuristxen

Crawford would start for us I think. He's better than Chalmers in pretty much every way. Would love to get him and Nene.

Crawford
Wade
Lebron
Bosh
Nene

Bench
Haslem
Miller
Joel
Rio

That's a great team. We could probably sweep any team in the league in the playoffs if everyone was healthy.


----------



## TheAnswer

Lmao @ Jim being the wackest of the 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Shaq's side of the Riles feud from his new book


> It has been nearly three years since Shaquille O’Neal forced his way out of South Florida.
> 
> While O’Neal downplayed the rift after his departure to the Phoenix Suns in 2008, a practice-court incident between O’Neal and then-Miami Heat teammate Alonzo Mourning had been well chronicled at the time in the Sun Sentinel.
> 
> Now, in advance of the release of “Shaq Uncut: My Story,” his autobiography written with ESPN personality Jackie MacMullan, Deadspin.com on Monday offered a telling, first-personal excerpt of that rift.
> 
> The timing of O’Neal’s account, however, is a bit off, with the center dealt to the Suns on Feb. 8, 2008 for Shawn Marion and Marcus Banks.
> 
> Nonetheless, from the book:
> 
> “My ticket out of Miami was punched in mid-February 2008. There was a lot of tension between Pat and the players. So we’re about to start practice and Jason Williams comes in about ten seconds late. Pat being Pat, he starts swearing at him and screaming, “Get the hell out of here!” . . .
> 
> “I tell Pat we’re a team and we need to stick together, not throw guys out of the gym. Pat is screaming at me and says if I don’t like it, then I should get the hell out of practice, too.
> 
> “That’s when I said, ‘Why don’t you make me?’
> 
> “I start taking a couple of steps towards Pat. Udonis Haslem steps in and I shove him out of the way. Then Zo tries to grab me. I threw him aside like he was a rag doll. Now it’s me and Riley face-to-face, jaw to jaw. I’m poking him in the chest and he keeps slapping my finger away and it’s getting nasty. Noisy, too. He’s yelling ‘(Expletive!)’ and I’m yelling back, ‘No, (expletive!)’
> 
> “Zo is trying to calm us both down and he has this kind of singsong panic in his voice. He keeps saying, ‘Big fella, no big fella, big fella!’ I finally turn around and tell him, ‘Don’t worry, I’m not going to hit the man. Do you think I’m crazy?’


Link


----------



## sMaK

What a tough guy


----------



## -33-

sMaK said:


> What a tough guy


Shaq = Hall of Fame douche


----------



## futuristxen

It's amazing that he think that story puts him in a good light...


----------



## Adam

I can proudly say that I never supported Shaq. I recognize his contributions to the team and I never badmouthed him while he was here but I always disliked him. Didn't matter what jersey he wore or if he played for my team or not.


----------



## Gx

He got us a championship, so I don't think I could ever truly dislike him. He does say/do stupid stuff, but can't really blame him for trying to create drama to keep making money.


----------



## sMaK

That story makes Riley look like a bad ass though. I might buy the book honestly. Seems like it could be an interesting read, even if it'll be greatly exaggerated by Shaq.


----------



## UD40

Shaq sounds like a scorned lover.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Shaq sticking up for a teammate?

That sounds so fake.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

So 1st Anthony Carter's agent mistakenly forgets to opt into his contract which therefore led us to being able to sign Lamar Odom, which then led us to acquiring Shaq the next year. And then another PG, Jason Williams, shows up late to practice and it leads to this big fight and the necessary trade of Shaq, which got us the cap space last season to acquire Lebron and Bosh.

Funny how things end up working out


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron and Durant have scheduled a flag football game for November 30th. This damn lockout needs to end soon :laugh:

I know it was on sand, but when I hear flag football, I have flashbacks to Robert Edwards tearing his knee up playing flag football and ruining his career.


----------



## futuristxen

I think you just have to take the approach that if it's meant to be, it's meant to be. If Lebron is meant to have a Grant Hill/T-Mac career, he'll have it. Otherwise, he'll be fine. He's been incredibly durable so far in his career.


----------



## nickrock23

what's up guys. Are we going to have a season this year? This blows


----------



## Wade County

Im hoping common sense prevails at some point, but as to whether there's a season or not...your guess is as good as mine.

Definitely sucks monkey nuts though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This definitely sucks. I've watched more college basketball in the last 3 days than I have in the last 3 years..

Why the **** couldnt this lockout have happened in 07-08?! :rant:


----------



## 29380

There will be a season if the owners come to their sense and agree to truly negotiate in good faith before it becomes to late and realize that the risk of losing in court and losing the season will hurt more than a few systems issue.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron, DWade and Bosh worked out together today. Not doing basketball drills, but a boxing workout



> KingJames LeBron James
> Great workout with @DwyaneWade @chrisbosh @fwalker03 @mavcarter. New found respect for that sport! By the way, my core is about to fall out!
> 
> chrisbosh Chris Bosh
> “@KingJames: Great workout with @DwyaneWade @chrisbosh @fwalker03 @mavcarter. Always respected boxing. Tough workout!


----------



## Dee-Zy

Interesting.

Is that a good or bad thing? I can think about arguments for both sides...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade, Lebron and CP3 working out at the Nike compound in Oregon. Chris Bosh, Melo and a few others were up there as well.


----------



## Jace

ahem...LOCKOUT OVER!!!!!!!

YAAAAAA!!! 

group hug


----------



## Wade County

Thank god. That was awful.

Lets get this board back and pumpin!


----------



## BigWill33176

YEAAAAH BUDDY


----------



## Wade County

^Perfect gif :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

FINALLY!

Awesome news to wake up to. Was definitely losing hope.

Already looking forward to free agency to begin, and ready for that opening day game in Dallas, when they get their rings. Gonna be a crazy and fun couple of weeks beginning December 9th :rock:


----------



## Wade County

So, free agency.

Nene would obviously be the ideal target, but I dont think the Nuggets will let him go - particularly as JR Smith and Wilson Chandler are playing over in China.

Caron Butler would be nice, but he isnt exactly a 'need' for us. Some additional offense wouldnt hurt though, and Caron is a two way player. Mavs might not be able to keep him if they want to retain Chandler/Barea etc.

Dalmbert seems a good bet, Battier would be solid or Grant Hill....


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Battier is the prototypical Riley player. He's also really close with Nick Arison. Even if we keep Miller, I think he'd be great here.

As for centers: 

- Dalembert has many ties as well(lives in Boca, big Haitian community down here, and is closest to Haiti where he is building a community). But I still think a team will over pay for him.

- If he opts out, Nene would be a great option, but again would likely get more money elsewhere. Ira tweeted that with the Nuggets being without Kenyon and Chandler, if a UD/Miller or Joel package would tempt them. I dont think so.

- Haywood is likely gonna be an amnesty casualty. With all that money he'll be getting paid, he might be able to be had cheap. 

- Kwame Brown would be a good backup that would come cheap.

We're probably gonna want to add a veteran PG. Doubt Bibby comes back. I know Lebron tweeted about Jamal Crawford a couple weeks ago, but signing him would probably take us out of the running for Battier and a good C. Baron Davis would be nice but he might wanna sign back on a west coast team.


----------



## Smithian

PG - Warm Body
SG - Dwyane Wade
SF - LeBron James
PF - Chris Bosh
C - Joel Anthony

Add guys with size, positive disposition, and top ability on the defensive side of the ball.... Championship!


----------



## sknydave

Plaaaaaaaay Ballllllllllllllll


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> DwyaneWade Dwyane Wade
> Just got a strongly worded text from the big homie @realtuffjuice haha.


You know when I first read this tweet I thought that Caron was talking smack to D-Wade about the Christmas game already. But now I thinking it may have been more about making sure Wade makes sure the Heat go after him? :thinking2:

Battier or Butler? If you had to choose, who would you want on this team?


----------



## futuristxen

Butler because he basically bleeds heat black


----------



## futuristxen

Also it would hurt the Mavs depth


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*NBA closes 'amnesty' loophole for Heat, contenders*


> Under the amnesty program, a team can waive a player in order to remove his salary from its salary cap and luxury tax, while still paying out the balance of that contract. It had been widely assumed that such players then would immediately hit the open market.
> 
> 
> That could have positioned the Miami Heat to add players such as Baron Davis, Rashard Lewis, Brendan Haywood or Brandon Roy at the NBA salary minimum, with the players' previous teams still paying their full salaries. (Team-by-team decisions on specific players, if any, to receive amnesty releases will not be announced until after the CBA is ratified.)
> 
> However, in an outline of the proposed collective-bargaining agreement obtained by the Sun Sentinel, the NBA instead has instituted "a modified waiver process" that would allow teams operating below the salary cap to "submit competing offers to assume some but not all of the player's remaining contract."
> 
> For example, while Lewis has two years at $44 million total remaining on his contract, a team currently operating below the salary cap could bid to pay Lewis $3 million in each of those years (with the Washington Wizards, who are expected to make Lewis available, then paying the balance of his salary).
> 
> "Some of it is still not 100-percent worked out," a party familiar with the impending policy told the Sun Sentinel.


----------



## Wade County

If Caron Butler signed with Miami, I would literally jizz.

All we need now is to bring back Brian Grant (pre-parkinsons  ) and i'm in love.


----------



## -33-

I read somewhere that people are saying Bosh bulked up quite a bit this summer/fall...might he actually go down on the block?!?!


----------



## Wade County

Yeah I read that somewhere too. I'll believe it when I see it - I think Bosh is who he is: a skinny, good midrange shooting, occasional post playing big. He's obviously much more comfortable facing up then backing down.

If he has bulked up, I hope it has helped his rebounding. I know the Heat system is different for PF's - as they need to hedge out on the pick and roll and recover, but really, he should be getting minimum 9 boards a game.

Oh - here's another name I dont mind: Jason Richardson. He's actually a really good shooter, with the added bonus he won't Jamal Crawford us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, Ira and the other beat writers are saying that because of how he looked during the Lebron vs D-Wade charity game. They would know since they've seen him up close numerous times. Here are some pics from that game. Hard to tell from these...


----------



## futuristxen

It's not like Bosh can't bulk up. His last year in Toronto he bulked up. He got injured more, but he was a better presence on the block. He's got the moves down there, he just needs to hold his position better.


----------



## -33-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=w_E12Ry9KhM#!


----------



## Dee-Zy

Do we still need a PG if we sign Crawford?

If we have Crawford, Battier becomes redundant here with Wade, Bron, Miller and James Jones on the roster...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

James Jones opted out of his contract so he isnt on the roster.

And no, we wouldnt need another PG with Crawford on the roster.


----------



## Gx

Good to have basketball back. Already free agency news/rumors starting.

http://www.foxsportsflorida.com/11/.../landing_heat.html?blockID=613744&feedID=3720



> *Dalembert: Joining Heat 'would be fantastic'*
> 
> Samuel Dalembert is quite a volunteer. The veteran NBA center already has spent about $1 million on relief efforts following the January 2010 earthquake in his native Haiti, and plans an initial donation of $2 million to $3 million for a sports academy he's building outside the capital of Port-au-Prince.
> 
> Soon, the Miami Heat might have a basketball volunteer in Dalembert. The team desperately needs a center, and the 6-foot-11 Dalembert is a free agent. And the Heat is high on his list as the free agency signing period is expected to begin Dec. 9 following a five-month lockout.
> 
> Joining the Heat "would be fantastic," Dalembert said Sunday night from Haiti in an interview with FOX Sports Florida. Miami is where more than 50 of his relatives live and is about one hour south of his home in Boca Raton.


Looks like we have our center lined up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> DwyaneWade Dwyane Wade
> Another great workout with @KingJames & @chrisbosh at #TERF-- and then a great session of pilates after...much needed lunch w the fellas


..


> DwyaneWade Dwyane Wade
> DLC after working out @TERFAF with trainer ED say.ly/JjM13yu


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario interview with SI

Link


----------



## Wade County

CB actually does look a bit bigger there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

News on Nene...

*Nene wants out; six teams in hunt*


> One of the surest bets of the soon-to-begin 2011 NBA free-agent period is that Nene wants out of Denver. Where he winds up, and how, will be among the most intriguing storylines when the floodgates open around Dec. 9.
> 
> The Nuggets are operating under the firm belief that Nene will test the market as an unrestricted free agent, according to a person familiar with the team's thinking. Six teams have registered interest, the source said: Golden State, New Jersey, Indiana, Miami, Dallas and Houston.
> 
> Nene, the top unrestricted free agent on the market in the view of many team executives, will have a say over where he winds up -- though not as much as free agents did under the previous system since free agents can no longer get max deals when leaving their teams via sign-and-trades.
> 
> Nene, 29, has long coveted Miami and Dallas as landing spots, but would have to force his way to one of those teams via a sign-and-trade since both are well over the cap. And whereas LeBron James was able to get a max deal through a sign-and-trade when he went from Cleveland to Miami, Nene would have to settle for a four-year deal with 4.5 percent raises under the new system in such an arrangement.
> 
> If the Golden State used the amnesty provision on Andris Biedrins, the Warriors would have enough room to sign Nene outright for close to the max -- but again, that would be a four-year deal with non-Bird raises as opposed to the five-year deal with 7.5 percent raises he'd get by re-signing with Denver. There's no incentive under the new rules for Nene to push for a sign-and-trade as opposed to an outright signing with another team, unless there was a clear preference for a team that didn't have room to sign him.
> 
> There is incentive, however, for the Nuggets to accommodate his wishes in the hopes of getting significant assets back through a sign-and-trade. For the Nuggets, the most advantageous scenario would be if Nene wanted to be in Miami, Dallas or Houston enough to be willing to accept less money to get there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

More on Nene...



> Nene, 29, says he wants to play for a contender – perhaps at the expense of a more lucrative contract elsewhere. The Heat and Mavericks, who will both be over the salary cap, should be happy to hear that.
> 
> “It’s not about the money,” Nene said. “If I wanted to retire today I could retire because I saved my money. So right now I want to be happy and improve. That’s what I want. That’s what everybody wants. I need help. I need good players around. People say, ‘Nene, the last six years you averaged 14 points and eight or seven rebounds.’ OK, but they don’t say why.
> 
> “Right now I want to happy first. Two, I want to win. Money? Money, I am going to have because I worked and busted my butt. Money will come.”


Link

So a 2nd writer says Miami and Dallas would be his top two choices. You'd think that Dallas will put all their effort to re-signing Tyson Chandler.


----------



## Smithian

Tyson and Nene have positive dispositions and a high defensive accumen. They'd be welcome additions.

No Glen Davis though. He is a negative. We need some beef but not like that. He doesn't fit on the Energy Bus.


----------



## Smithian

And I think we have a bigger PG need than C need. Give me a couple legit bangers off the bench instead of Z and Magloire and we're set down low.


----------



## Wade County

Dayum, if we actually nabbed Nene....that'd be pretty insane.

and LOL at Smithi - I missed you dude :laugh:

All we need now is for Joel to NOT.LET.GO.OF.THE.ROPE


----------



## Smithian

I do what I can Wade County. Gotta go hard. You pitiful souls probably forgot about purity, positive disposition(Udonis!), the energy bus(Yakhouba!), focus, good character(Joel!), and of course;










All of those things combined and you know... It's time!!!










All Hail the Men With the Plan!










For we have a formidable opponent to defeat!!!!










Before we


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> You know when I first read this tweet I thought that Caron was talking smack to D-Wade about the Christmas game already. But now I thinking it may have been more about making sure Wade makes sure the Heat go after him? :thinking2:
> 
> Battier or Butler? If you had to choose, who would you want on this team?


Battier looks waaaaay done. He's burnt to a crisp. I don't see why we need Caron.

I want Wilcox over Dalembert, but Dalembert seems to have been in motion since long ago.

And everyone wanting Dalembert should at least be aware of the fact that he's not an upgrade over Joel in terms of offense. Joel could be the worst offensive player in the league but Dalembert is not an offensive player at all. It's like going from an 'F' to a 'D' grade. Wilcox actually has some polish.


----------



## Wade County

Caron would be an awesome 6mth man, and he's a good defender. May be too $$$ for his role though.

I'd like Grant Hill or Tayshaun Prince also. They could also fill that role, and cheaper.

Nene is the pipedream - he would be perfect next to Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Adam said:


> I want Wilcox over Dalembert, but Dalembert seems to have been in motion since long ago.
> 
> And everyone wanting Dalembert should at least be aware of the fact that he's not an upgrade over Joel in terms of offense. Joel could be the worst offensive player in the league but Dalembert is not an offensive player at all. It's like going from an 'F' to a 'D' grade. Wilcox actually has some polish.


Wilcox could be had for the vet minimum. Dont see why if the heat wanted to,they couldnt add both.

As for Caron, the intriguing thing with him would be always being able to having either Wade and Lebron or one of them and Caron on the floor at the same time, all game long.


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wilcox could be had for the vet minimum. Dont see why if the heat wanted to,they couldnt add both.


Then let's go with that .


----------



## Smithian

Dalembert is a yawn. Give me a center who can do work at the other end.

Every defensive metric makes Joel Anthony a defensive statician's wet dream. He's the Greek God of team defense. No need for another one way center.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Denver will be without 3 potential starters until March. They need bodies, but would a deal involving Miller and UD or Joel be enough? 

Although Nene says winning and having fun would be his #1 and #2 priority over money, he turned down 12.5 million a year from Denver. I dont see him signing for the mid level and taking that big of a pay cut to win and be happy. Hope Riley can work is magic though. Unlike until very late last off season, he has Wade and Lebron to help in the recruiting which should help.


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> Denver will be without 3 potential starts until March. They need bodies, but would a deal involving Miller and UD or Joel be enough?
> 
> Although Nene says winning and having fun would be his #1 and #2 priority over money, he turned down 12.5 million a year from Denver. I dont see him signing for the mid level and taking that big of a pay cut to win and be happy. Hope Riley can work is magic though. Unlike last off season, he has Wade and Lebron to help in the recruiting which should help.


Too bad we gave Toronto back that draft pick. God, I'll never forgive that. "We have all the leverage but let's give you this draft pick which could be the #1 pick in three years."


----------



## Wade County

^ Yeah, never understood why we gave them that first rounder back.

I'd do Joel/Miller for Nene.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Wade County said:


> ^ Yeah, never understood why we gave them that first rounder back.
> 
> I'd do Joel/Miller for Nene.


What if you had to throw in Pittman?


----------



## Wade County

While I like Dexter and the potential he offers, i'd still do it. Particularly if the Nuggets threw in a 2nd rounder or something too.

Nene is the right age, has the right skillset, and is a legitimate 2 way player. We'd have to do it. We're in "win now" mode, and we dont know if Dexter will ever truly get a chance in Miami. We're typically not real good with kids.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Wade County said:


> While I like Dexter and the potential he offers, i'd still do it. Particularly if the Nuggets threw in a 2nd rounder or something too.
> 
> Nene is the right age, has the right skillset, and is a legitimate 2 way player. We'd have to do it. We're in "win now" mode, and we dont know if Dexter will ever truly get a chance in Miami. We're typically not real good with kids.


I don't know man. Anthony, Miller AND Pittman for Nene? They should have to throw in Ty Lawson with it.


----------



## Wade County

Now I think you're trolling me :laugh:


----------



## Jamel Irief

Wade County said:


> Now I think you're trolling me :laugh:




On any given night Joel Anthony and Mike Miller can combine for 8 points, like they almost did here for example- http://www.basketball-reference.com/boxscores/201102130BOS.html I was just surprised that you were so willing to give them up for Nene without much thought. On top of that, they are only owed almost 40 million dollars combined. 

When I inquired about throwing in Pittman, who I think can be the next Lonny Baxter, you still barely flinched and only asked for a 2nd rounder to be thrown in.

Just doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## Wade County

Do I think the Nuggets would do the trade? No.

Miller based on last year is overpaid, yeah. Miller based on his career is probably fairly paid - assuming he can get back to being the player he was, and not the injury prone brick artist he was last season.

Joel is solid, he does his role with little fanfare. Is a negative of offense, but is a great defender. 

Anyway, lets go back to throwing around Bynum for Dwight Howard trades. Im sure thats more realistic.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Wade County said:


> Do I think the Nuggets would do the trade? No.
> 
> Miller based on last year is overpaid, yeah. Miller based on his career is probably fairly paid - assuming he can get back to being the player he was, and not the injury prone brick artist he was last season.
> 
> Joel is solid, he does his role with little fanfare. Is a negative of offense, but is a great defender.
> 
> Anyway, lets go back to throwing around Bynum for Dwight Howard trades. Im sure thats more realistic.


I would say the Magic would have to throw in a second rounder. Dwight is prone to technical fouls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> WojYahooNBA NBA executives told that they can start talking to agents, and practice facilities will open to players on Friday, source tells Y! Sports





> WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski
> To be clearer, teams can start talking to agents on Wednesday about deals for players. No deals can be official until Dec. 9.





> WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski
> NBA has already updated teams and told them that team facilities will now open to players on Thursday instead of Friday, sources tell Y!


Because there isnt any union, agents can call teams already. Teams just arent allowed to talk to them. I'll bet any amount of money that a bunch of GM's havent followed this rule 

Anyway, we should start to get a good understanding of what Riley and the Heat are thinking soon.


----------



## Jace

Adam said:


> Battier looks waaaaay done. He's burnt to a crisp. I don't see why we need Caron.
> 
> I want Wilcox over Dalembert, but Dalembert seems to have been in motion since long ago.
> 
> And everyone wanting Dalembert should at least be aware of the fact that he's not an upgrade over Joel in terms of offense. Joel could be the worst offensive player in the league but Dalembert is not an offensive player at all. It's like going from an 'F' to a 'D' grade. Wilcox actually has some polish.


I guess you missed his showcase game here last year. Sure he was going hard to showcase for us, and its one game, but Joel WILL NEVER have a game like that. Face up J's, turn-around J's. 13 rebounds. Dude.


----------



## Adam

Jace said:


> I guess you missed his showcase game here last year. Sure he was going hard to showcase for us, and its one game, but Joel WILL NEVER have a game like that. Face up J's, turn-around J's. 13 rebounds. Dude.


I know it's not just you but a lot of people that will probably bring out his stats and cite games (like the Miami game) but I promise you, I beg you to understand, that he is a TERRIBLE offensive player. Just like Chris Bosh moving onto a winning team and people finally seeing him for all his faults, Dalembert will come here and be even worse than you will possibly grant me right here. 

He's not going to fumble passes and botch dunks but don't expect him to do any kind of post play or jump shooting. Wilcox actually has a lot of polish and you can give it to him on the block and he can create a shot and he's a lot bigger and I trust him more to not make boneheaded plays.


----------



## Jace

Why cant he hit open mid-post J's if he's done it in the past?

And Bosh wasn't exposed. He had a tough time adjusting from 1st option to 3rd. Its understandable. He had enough great games to show us he is who we thought he was. We've seen many great rebounding bigs come here and underwhelm in that regard while trying to get our complex defensive rotations down. I predict closer to dbl-digit rebounds for him this year, especially because he's looking closer to the final Toronto season Bosh.


----------



## Adam

Jace said:


> Why cant he hit open mid-post J's if he's done it in the past?


He hasn't. His jumper is terrible. His offense is terrible. He can make shots that don't matter in games that don't matter but his skillset is poor and he will be exposed on an elite team. I'm pretty sure that he will end up here so I'm just saying now that everyone should be wary because he's not going to be the answer that a lot of people in Miami think. He's just not a very good player, he's been an average to below average player his entire career and that won't change.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Sammy's definitely a bonehead at times on offense. He sometimes thinks he's better than he really is. But I think on this team, he'd know his role. He's real good at dunking lobs and putbacks, so he'd have a bunch of opportunities for those with Lebron and Wade constantly driving. Our C's last season either couldnt get off the ground (Z, Damp, Jamaal), stayed outside (Bosh), or had hands of stone so that wasnt really possible to do.

Its the length and rebounding he brings that's most important.


----------



## Jace

Exactly. Im not expecting too much from him, but he'll hit enough j's to keep the D more honest than Anthony. All he needs to do beyond that is guard the post, block shots, and board.


----------



## futuristxen

More I think about it, the more I think Riley will try and get two players with the MLE and not spend the whole thing on just one. I think we might be able to get Sammy for half the MLE. Everyone else who has come here has taken a massive paycut. I don't know why he would be good enough not to.

I'm also not ruling out some craziness where we end up with Nene.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> KBergCBS Six teams have expressed early interest in UFA Caron Butler: Nets, Clippers, Bulls, Heat, Spurs and Knicks, per sources. #NBA
> 
> KBergCBS Though two of those teams have room (Nets, Clips), both are chasing bigger prizes. So Butler probably looking at MLE or close to it.
> 
> KBergCBS Line of communication also open between Mavs and Butler's reps as everyone feels out new rules and opening of team-agent dialogue.


..


----------



## sMaK

Only way Nene is coming here is if he's willing to take the MLE. If not, I'll gladly take Dalembert.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

If that dumbass rumor never came out during Lebron's last season in Cleveland, Delonte West would be such a good signing for that mini-mid level.



> jmikeNBAusat J. Michael Falgoust
> #Bulls #Heat #Celtics have expressed interest in Shane Battier and Grant Hill #nba


No surprise that these 3 teams plus the Lakers are looking at adding these same players.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Looking at the free agent unrestricted list, here are some players that could be had for the vet., minimum or close to it...

Anthony Parker (Riley type player. Career 41% 3pt shooter)

Michael Redd (hasnt been fully healthy in a couple of years. Low risk/high reward potential)

Jason Kapono (never fit into the Sixers running style and hardly played this past season. But he can hit 3's in his sleep)

Joel Przybilla (could replace Jamaal's role)

Marquis Daniels (He looks crazy, but he's really efficient and can defend) 

Mo Evans (can defend and hit the occasional 3)

Sasha Vujacic (Maria Sharapova at most home games...'nuff said )


----------



## Wade County

Whenever I think of Marquis Daniels, I think of that game where he dropped 30 odd on us in his rookie year. I think that was the one where Rafer hit the 3 over Shawn Bradley from the corner...that game was awesome.

I'm liking Anthony Parker. He's familiar with Lebron from Cleveland, and he plays hard. He's like Shane Battier really.

Przybilla would be OK if he isnt cooked. Not sure on whether he can move or not.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

8pm EST tonight- Lebron vs Durant in flag football. Both Heat and Thunder fans are holding their breathe for no injuries...

You can watch it here: http://www.ustream.tv/lebron


----------



## Adam

Raja Bell said on Le Batard's show today that he didn't know why people in Miami think they need Dalembert when the Heat already have Joel Anthony. Just for context, they asked him who he would rather have Mike Miller or Dalembert and that's how he responded. Said Joel already does the things Dalembert does.


----------



## futuristxen

isn't Josh Howard a free agent too? If you could get him back to all-star level while him making the min, that'd be good


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Length and rebounding. That's where you find the biggest difference. Especially rebounding where Dalembert is one of the best and Joel struggles in that area.


----------



## futuristxen

Adam said:


> Raja Bell said on Le Batard's show today that he didn't know why people in Miami think they need Dalembert when the Heat already have Joel Anthony. Just for context, they asked him who he would rather have Mike Miller or Dalembert and that's how he responded. Said Joel already does the things Dalembert does.


He's sort of right if you operate under the assumption that Joel rebounds his position, which he doesn't. And the the whole not being able to dunk or catch the ball thing is problematic.

I love Joel, but he's at his best when he's the energy guy off the bench. I definitely agree though that we don't need to overpay to get a guy like Dalembert. I don't see a huge difference between him and a guy like Kwame Brown who is being overlooked by teams.

I would feel better if I knew Mike was fully rehabbed and ready to do to start the season


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> Length and rebounding. That's where you find the biggest difference. Especially rebounding where Dalembert is one of the best and Joel struggles in that area.


Agreed 100%. That's why I'm okay with the signing (which I believe is a done deal).

I just have a problem with the fact that many people think Dalembert is bringing offense to the team which he isn't.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

futuristxen said:


> isn't Josh Howard a free agent too? If you could get him back to all-star level while him making the min, that'd be good


Yup, he is. Riley always loved Josh Howard's game too. He tried to trade back into the 1st round of the '03 draft to draft him but could find a trade partner.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I have this flag football game on. Lebron was playing free safety and just picked off a pass and almost took it back for a TD. For being so damn big, he looked so damn fluid. He is a freak.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat and Thunder fans and front office people can breathe now. Game over and no injuries to Durant and Lebron. Lebrons team won 70-63.


----------



## Wade County

Tyson Chandler just said he doesnt think he'll be with the Mavs and is looking at moving on.

Obviously too expensive for us, but thats great news for us and other contenders.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Miami, Chicago and New Jersey are strongly considering offers for Knicks free-agent forward Shawne Williams, who is coming off a strong season. The Knicks will make a strong bid to keep him, and he’s inclined to stay with them for a multiyear offer.


Link

According to this same Woj article, we didnt even call Nene's representatives. So we can rule him out already it seems.


----------



## 29380

Shawne Williams plans on staying a Knick he is already working out with Amare at FIU.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Knicks4life said:


> Shawne Williams plans on staying a Knick he is already working out with Amare at FIU.


So you're saying he's already in Miami 


Yeah, I dont see him leaving NY either. He's a perfect fit for that system.


----------



## Jace

Money talks. If there's any consolation prize for him if he really wants NY, its Miami. The Knicks dont wanna sign deals beyond a year. Who knows what happens. They could get a Hill or Redd for one year and not need Williams. We probably won't need him either, but I'd love his shooting here.

Weird about Nene. There's been rumored interest for awhile. I guess its a blessing in disguise, because I don't wanna part with UD or even Miller, really, if we dont have to. Wanna give him a (close to) healthy year. We need to custom make him full body armor, though. He literally got hurt every stint on the floor.

More on Nene, the only thing he really has over the Kwames, Dalemberts, Wilcoxs, and even Anthonys is more offense, right? We dont NEED that.

And ESPN just showed Amare at the U. And not the FI-U. I know hes been there though. Just saying...your facts are already not stacking up. (kidding)


----------



## Smithian

futuristxen said:


> He's sort of right if you operate under the assumption that Joel rebounds his position, which he doesn't. And the the whole not being able to dunk or catch the ball thing is problematic.
> 
> I love Joel, but he's at his best when he's the energy guy off the bench. I definitely agree though that we don't need to overpay to get a guy like Dalembert. I don't see a huge difference between him and a guy like Kwame Brown who is being overlooked by teams.


1) Joel is pretty cheap considering the NBA vastly overpays any tall guy with a pulse.

2) Joel has a winning record as a starter 

Anyway. Can we get rid of Bibby and bring back Arroyo? Pwetty pwease?


----------



## 29380

Jace said:


> And ESPN just showed Amare at the U. And not the FI-U. I know hes been there though. Just saying...your facts are already not stacking up. (kidding)


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> Link
> 
> According to this same Woj article, we didnt even call Nene's representatives. So we can rule him out already it seems.


It actually doesnt say we didnt call his reps. It lists teams that seem more likely to acquire his services, and says those teams were "among" the callers. While you'd think they'd mention the league's Justin Beiber (yeah, that's us...or are we Lady Gaga?) any time we have interest in anyone, nowhere does it say or indicate we did not call. Perhaps, as I stated, they're only listing the more likely landing spots. Pat calls for everyone. EVERYONE. We all know that.


----------



## Jace

Knicks4life said:


>


Throw a date on that and it would be valid, considering I clearly said I KNOW HE'S BEEN THERE, so there was no point to posting that pic other than to show you know where to find a pic of Amare at FIU. The clip on SC from UM was from today. And once again, I was just joshin' you. I guess my point was unlike what you indicated, he's currently working out at UM as far as the information I have tells me. Could he be going to both? Day sessions at the U and night at the FIU? Of course.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> It actually doesnt say we didnt call his reps. It lists teams that seem more likely to acquire his services, and says those teams were "among" the callers. While you'd think they'd mention the league's Justin Beiber (yeah, that's us...or are we Lady Gaga?) any time we have interest in anyone, nowhere does it say or indicate we did not call. Perhaps, as I stated, they're only listing the more likely landing spots. Pat calls for everyone. EVERYONE. We all know that.


Yeah, missed the "among". My bad.

Although, this would rule us out...


> Once the offers arrive, it could take more than $13 million annually to sign Nene.


Nene can say that his 1st and 2nd priority over money is having fun and winning, turning down 13 million a year, to take a mid level deal would be insane on his part. He'd have to Melo his way to us and I dont think Denver would roll over AGAIN in less than a year.

I'm hoping for Dalembert. All signs are looking good. Hopefully it works out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> A number of teams made calls to Crawford’s camp on Wednesday including the New Jersey Nets, New Orleans Hornets, Chicago Bulls, Miami Heat, Los Angeles Lakers, Dallas Mavericks, Phoenix Suns and Portland Trail Blazers, according to sources close to the situation.


Link


----------



## Jace

Jamal would be great off the bench, but he wants to start, per his twitter. He needs the ball too much and shoots too low a percentage to play a major starting role. Too bad.


----------



## BlackNRed

Sure would be nice to have Crawford with us than killing us.


----------



## Jace

What was your name before?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^Heated.

Said it earlier, Delonte West would be the best option and most realistic option at PG for us. But after the Lebron's mom rumor, it will never happen.


----------



## futuristxen

If we got Crawford it'd give us leverage to keep from overpaying Rio. I think Crawford would start over Rio incidentally.


----------



## sMaK

I don't see what Crawford would bring to the table that we don't already have.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

^^ exactly. I don't see how he fits on this team


----------



## UD40

Juwan Howard was the first to report to the training center.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Guess he's gonna try to give it another go this season.



> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Udonis Haslem and Chris Bosh now also on the Heat practice court at AmericanAirlines Arena.





> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> James Jones is now here as well, so there's 4 Heaters here. Juwan, UD, Bosh and JJ.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> EthanJSkolnick Ethan Skolnick
> They let us on the practice court. Bosh, Haslem, JJ shooting around. Bosh does appear in great shape.
> 
> MiamiHeraldHeat Joseph Goodman
> Surprising development: Bosh's arms might be bigger than UD's. #heat


Rumors are true about Bosh getting bigger. Good to hear.

Bosh, UD and JJ working out at the Heat facility


----------



## Wade2Bosh

More on Bosh bulking up...



> EthanJSkolnick Ethan Skolnick
> Chris Bosh calls himself "specimen," says he worked out with idea he should average 10 rebounds. Says he didn't work hard enough last yr.





> EthanJSkolnick Ethan Skolnick
> Bosh's inspiration to bulk up? Frequent urging from Alonzo Mourning.





> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Chris Bosh said he is beyond fighting it and that he has bulked up and would be willing to play minutes at center if required or needed.


----------



## Smithian

Bad news folks.

Jarvis Varnado doesn't have an NBA opt out this season.

No news on Patrick Beverley yet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, though it might be for the better. There isnt enough time to fully evaluate him this season. We still hold his rights so if he doesnt sign a long term contract over there, he'll come back during the summer and go through a full training camp and full preseason.

Joel Anthony and Big Pitt have shown up at the AAA to work out.

UD rocking the fro...


----------



## BlackNRed

Wtf UD chopped off his rows? That hurts me.


----------



## Wade County

Dude, where you been all offseason? UD cutting off his rows was the biggest news we had for about 3 months.

Dunno about the fro though. We'll see. He's still same old UD.


----------



## Wade County

Smithian said:


> Bad news folks.
> 
> Jarvis Varnado doesn't have an NBA opt out this season.
> 
> No news on Patrick Beverley yet.


I was just thinking about Varnado the other day. Is he still playing over in Russia? I think thats where he was playing anyway...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

He is now in Israel playing for Hapoel Jerusalem. You'll love this WC, former Heat Legend Luke Jackson is his teammate there


----------



## Wade County

Do they have Blake Ahearn and Kasib Powell too?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> But when he recently told FoxSports.com that the idea of joining Miami's Big Three of Dwyane Wade, LeBron James and Chris Bosh "would be fantastic," the logic -- not to mention the numbers -- simply didn't add up. Because the Heat are over the salary cap, they will only be able to offer Dalembert a four-year, mid-level exception deal starting at $5 million per season when the new collective bargaining agreement is ratified.
> 
> So when Dalembert was questioned about why he would take the mid-level deal in light of the slew of salary-cap-friendly teams before him, he laughed loudly and said, "Anybody ever tell you you're too smart for your own good?"
> 
> Read more: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2011/writers/sam_amick/12/01/sam.dalembert/index.html#ixzz1fMRGCbq4


Damn, that doesnt sound too good.


----------



## Wade County

No, that doesnt sound real promising does it.

Ah well. Looks like Adam may get his Chris Wilcox wish :laugh:


----------



## Dee-Zy

The only thing we can hope for is that since Florida doesn't have any taxes, a 5 or 6 mill contract is the equivalent of a 7-8 mill contract...?

I don't know how taxes are done in the states so I don't know how much would be left in his pockets in another state.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat preseason schedule set. 

12/18 vs Magic 6pm ET
12/21 @ Magic 7pm ET

Also, the Christmas day game in Dallas will be at 2:30PM ET.

2 weeks away from Basketball!


----------



## sMaK

Might be a blessing in disguise honestly. The guy is going to get overpaid.


----------



## UD40

Chris Bosh when asked about his feelings on the Heat being the favorites going into this season:

"That's how it should be."

More muscle and maybe a new attitude?

Let's hope so.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

My favorite Bosh quote



> On accepting Pat Riley's challenge to bulk up this offseason:
> “I'm leaps and bounds better, in my opinion. Not only did I want to get better on the court, I wanted to get better in the weight room and really put the work in and improve my body and endurance. Be in the best shape possible coming into the season, because it's physical down there. There shouldn't be a season where I don't average 10 rebounds. I felt like (last season) I let my team down. And that's not going to happen again. And the only way I can do that is to get stronger, get more physical and be more of a presence on the boards.”


----------



## sMaK

http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/miamiheat/post/_/id/10328/heat-market-miamis-candidates-at-center



> Miami *Heat's center targets*
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Samuel Dalembert | #NBArank: 112th
> 
> AGE: 26 | STATUS: Unrestricted | 2010-11 SALARY: Sac Kings - $13.3M
> STATS: 24.2 mins, 8.1 pts, 8.2 reb, 1.5 blk, 2.8 PF | 47.3 FG%, 73.0 FT%
> ADVANCED: 14.1 PER, 17.1 USG%, 50.9 TS%, 91100 ORtg, 3.4 Est. Wins Added
> 
> Hollinger's 2011-12 projection : 12.3 pts, 13.6 reb, 48.2 FG%, 13.8 PER (per 40 minutes)
> 
> TH: Among the starter-worthy available centers, Samuel Dalembert remains the most realistic option for the Heat. Nene, Tyson Chandler, and Marc Gasol? Dream on. Dalembert doesn’t scream “championship-caliber center” but then again, the Heat were two wins away from attaching that label to Joel Anthony. He’ll likely receive more compensation elsewhere, but there’s reasons he could eventually land in Miami. What would it take for that to happen?
> 
> MW: It would take sacrificing about $15-20 million over the life of his next contract and a willingness to set aside any demands for the number of offensive touches he wanted so badly in Philadelphia and Sacramento. That’s a bit much to ask of an athletic and defensively gifted big man who still believes he’s in the midst of his prime playing years. That said, Dalembert makes an awful lot of sense in Miami, from his family background, connections to nearby Haiti and - last but certainly not least - the Heat’s need for an upgrade at center. But I’m just not so sure if the Heat would be willing to strangle their cap room to pay for him.
> 
> BW: Last February the Kings came into Miami and rolled over, looking like the classic case of a visiting team that had enjoyed South Beach too much. Except for one player. Dalembert played like it was a playoff game, scoring 18 points with 13 rebounds off the bench and standing out from his teammates. Then he attended several Heat playoff games because he lives in South Florida. This is a slow dance that has been going on for awhile. Dalembert is not a perfect center but the Heat are in terrible need and he appears to be willing to come even if it is for below market value.
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Kwame Brown | #NBArank: 304th
> 
> AGE: 29 | STATUS: Unrestricted | 2010-11 SALARY: Charlotte Hornets - $1.2M
> STATS: 26.0 mins, 7.9 pts, 6.8 reb, 0.6 blk, 2.6 PF | 51.7 FG%, 58.9 FT%
> ADVANCED: 12.8 PER, 14.9 USG%, 55.0 TS%, 110 ORtg, 1.9 Est. Wins Added
> 
> Hollinger's 2011-12 projection : 10.0 pts, 10.4 reb, 49.6 FG%, 10.8 PER (per 40 minutes)
> 
> Tom Haberstroh: Kwame Brown stinks. And by that, I mean he still carries that rancid "bust" smell that tends to undervalue players late in their career. People look at Kwame and see a tragic figure; he was the No. 1 draft pick out of high school and has averaged double-figures just once in his 10-year career. But at this juncture in his NBA lifetime, he could be a real bargain. I'll say this: NBArank slotted him as the 304th-best player in the game, 100 spots behind Joel Przybilla and I think I'd rather have Kwame next season. Stink and all. And yes, this is what it has come to.
> 
> Michael Wallace: Kwame might feel he owes it to Michael Jordan to remain in Charlotte and continue his late-career surge after the Bobcats took him in last season on a minimum deal. When I asked him about this very subject late last season, Brown said he was happy in Charlotte and didn’t plan on leaving. But if he has any desire to matter nationally again and pursue a championship to sort of reestablish himself, he’s gotta look at Miami and Boston in free agency.
> 
> Brian Windhorst: Quietly Brown is coming off his best season in eight years, really blossoming once Paul Silas took over in Charlotte and gave him an injection of confidence. In his career, Brown has not handled pressure situations all that well and it caused him to be beaten down. Playing for the Heat would be a nightly pressure situation. But he’s not a teenager anymore, maybe he’s turned the corner. But at best, he’s down the list for the Heat.
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Jeff Foster | #NBArank: 232nd
> 
> AGE: 34 | STATUS: Unrestricted | 2010-11 SALARY: Indiana Pacers - $6.7M
> STATS: 20.7 mins, 3.3 pts, 6.3 reb, 0.6 blk, 2.3 PF | 47.9 FG%, 56.3 FT%
> ADVANCED: 14.3 PER, 10.1 USG%, 49.7 TS%, 122 ORtg, 1.8 Est. Wins Added
> 
> Hollinger's 2011-12 projection : 8.0 pts, 14.9 reb, 47.9 FG%, 13.3 PER (per 40 minutes)
> 
> TH: Foster might be the best kept secret in the league. And that's probably because he can't stay seem to stay on the floor. He's a rebounding monster, something the Heat could use with Ilgauskas and Dampier gone. Among 59 qualified centers, Foster's rebounding rate last season was second only to Dwight Howard. Yes, better than Tyson Chandler. Better than Dalembert. Foster's offensive board rate was tops for the league, making him the league's greatest put-back artist. But he can't really be counted on, right?
> 
> MW: Foster has always been a solid rebounder and a tough presence who is capable of hitting scoring in the post when needed. Again, as is with most free agents on the Heat’s potential radar, this comes down to how much he’s willing to sacrifice in salary for the chance to make up for lost time on a team that contends for a championship. But I like Foster alongside in a rotation with Haslem, Chris Bosh and Joel Anthony down low. It’s certainly an upgrade from last season.
> 
> BW: Foster has forged a reputation for being one of the toughest and most rugged big men in the league. He’s spent all 12 years of his career in Indiana and the Pacers have hung onto him for a reason, because he’s got value. Most think he’s going to re-sign there. But a series of injuries, especially severe back problems, have really limited him over the last two years. He’s on his last legs and could help a team in a limited role, but it would be just that.
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Joel Przybilla | #NBArank: 198th
> 
> AGE: 32 |STATUS: Unrestricted |2010-11 SALARY: Charlotte Bobcats -$7.6M
> STATS: 14.4 mins, 1.8 pts, 4.0 reb, 0.4 blk, 2.2 PF | 56.8 FG%, 51.9 FT%
> ADVANCED: 6.2 PER, 7.7 USG%, 57.3 TS%, 94 ORtg, -1.1 Est. Wins Added
> 
> Hollinger's 2011-12 projection : 4.6 pts, 11.2 reb, 54.3 FG%, 6.4 PER (per 40 minutes)
> 
> TH: If the Heat need to fill their newly-formed hole of centers with "Z" in their last name, Przybilla is their guy. The long-time Blazers backup was traded to Charlotte last season as salary filler, but if he can get back on the court and overcome his knee problems, I see him as a Jamaal Magloire-type for the Heat. As the NBArank suggests, the 32-year-old maintains a strong reputation, despite only playing 36 games last season. Michael, you think Przybilla's size can help the Heat underneath?
> 
> MW: Who? Dang, I almost forgot he was still in the league. But there’s something to be said for that size, no matter how fragile he’s been in recent years. I don’t get a strong sense that he would be a good fit for the Heat on either side of the ball. But stranger matches have been made.
> 
> BW: Career was completely derailed by two knee surgeries to the same knee two years ago, the second coming when he fell in the shower. He was a strong role player at one time, now he can’t jump and his career might be over.
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Eddy Curry | #NBArank: N/A
> 
> AGE: 28 | STATUS: Unrestricted | 2010-11 SALARY: Minnesota T'Wolves, $11.5M
> STATS: Did not play in 2010-11
> ADVANCED: Did not play in 2010-11
> 
> Hollinger's 2011-12 projection : N/A
> 
> TH: The Heat have kept Eddy Curry on their radar for some time now, but haven't pulled the trigger. It's not hard to see why. It's worth remembering that in his prime (yes, he did have one), he was not a good rebounder. One of the worst in the league in fact. So even if he drops the weight and gets serious about playing, the Heat would get another Joel Anthony in the paint when it comes to boards. But I would not be surprised in the slightest if he came to the Heat. I would call him a flier, but I can't bring myself to associate "flying" with Curry.
> 
> MW: If it wasn’t for the connections Curry has with Dwyane Wade’s offseason trainer or the agency that represents LeBron James, I’m not sure we’d be hearing this much about Curry. He hasn’t been relevant - or anywhere near basketball shape - for three seasons. But for some reason, the Heat and Curry have mutual, conditional interest. Where the Heat might see a low-risk opportunity, I see the second coming of Jerome James. Still Miami won’t have much to lose in this gamble. After all, Curry just might be serviceable. He certainly won’t cost much.
> 
> BW: Have I mentioned how hard it is to get a center on the free agent market? We’ve just talked about a guy who is one misplaced shove to the back from retirement and another guy who cannot jump and Curry is farther down on the list. Mothers, hope your sons grow up to be left-handed pitchers or 7-footers, they always are in demand. Curry has supposedly been preparing for the Heat’s training camp for months. If the Heat even give him a nonguaranteed contract at least it’s a sign he’s passed the tryout, which he’s already failed with the team at least once. The guy has been in mothballs for three years. It would be a remarkable story but, wow, is it a longshot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Maurice Evans has received interest from a number of teams... The Washington Wizards acquired Evans prior to last year’s trade deadline and would love to re-sign him... However, several contenders such as the San Antonio Spurs, Boston Celtics, Miami Heat and Los Angeles Lakers have reached out to Evans’ camp as well. Don’t be surprised if teams look to sign Evans with the new mini mid-level exception.


Link


> RT @paulcoro: Grant Hill, after a lengthy workout at US Airways Center, said there are "good chances" of him re-signing with the Suns


----------



## Wade County

Not that keen on Mo Evans. Never really liked him, and I dont think Wade does either from the Hawks series'.

Would rather look at Tayshaun Prince or Andrei Kirilenko. Both guys would be good in our system.


----------



## BlackNRed

Wade County said:


> Dude, where you been all offseason? UD cutting off his rows was the biggest news we had for about 3 months.
> 
> Dunno about the fro though. We'll see. He's still same old UD.


Not paying attention to basketball lol.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Vince Carter will be waived soon after the new CBA is official. They'll probably have enough to keep Grant Hill now.

Vince Carter or Michael Redd? Which over the hill wing player would you rather the Heat look at?


----------



## Wade County

I'd go Carter. Redd is too much of an injury risk. While VC is not what he once was, he could add some bench scoring.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Hated Carter ever since he left the Raps but if I'd had to choose.

T-Mac.


----------



## futuristxen

We're saying in addition to Battier, right?

I'd go Carter or T-Mac just because they are more versatile then Redd. And they can play some D sorta. I mean...more than Eddie House


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I just threw it out there to see what everyone else thought. I can see Redd signing for the vet. minimum more than I can Vince Carter, so it might be out of our hands anyway.

As for T-Mac, I cant see him signing with us. I dont think he likes us very much  I think he'll sign with the Bulls if they want him.



> daldridgetnt David Aldridge
> Caron Butler itinerary: CHI Mon, LAC Mon night/Tue, SAS Tue, NJ Wed, DET Thursday if he hasn't made up his mind yet...


It'll be interesting to see what Butler signs for to see if we chose Battier (as the reports suggest) over him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This machine is awesome


----------



## Wade2Bosh




----------



## Adam

Dalembert says he wants to sign with Houston. I'm happy. I could never see myself rooting for I Am Sam, the dumbest person in the NBA. Give me Kwame or Wilcox instead and I'll laugh at whoever overpays for that buffoon.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> WindhorstESPN Brian Windhorst
> Here's some good news: Heat will play Bulls four times, first game in Miami will be Jan. 29.


..


----------



## Dee-Zy

How can Anybody be more dumb than Kwame?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Part 1 of the Lebron James interview with ESPN. Talks about his play int he finals, how he felt afterwards and that he isnt a villain and doesnt want to play that part anymore

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=espn:7322249


Also, all players under contract except Wade, Lebron and House are working out at the AAA today.


----------



## futuristxen

I'm not sure his solution to his problems last year of "just going to have fun" is going to be a viable solution to high pressure situations.

I really hope he saw a sports psychologist at some point this summer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> MiamiHeraldHeat Joseph Goodman
> Expect a leaner Dwyane Wade this season. Body fat down from 4.8 to 3.5 percent of body mass index.
> 
> MiamiHeraldHeat Joseph Goodman
> Wade redefined his game during lockout, according to personal trainer. Ready to debut new moves and shots.
> 
> MiamiHeraldHeat Joseph Goodman
> Wade incorporated aero-space principles into his training, thanks to trainer and physics expert Ed Downs of @TERFaf.
> 
> MiamiHeraldHeat Joseph Goodman
> LOL! It's more about balance in the air than anything. RT @ShanutAnautThey make it sound like he's gonna incorporate flips into his dunks..


..


----------



## Adam

Does all that mean he will stop shooting three pointers?


----------



## BigWill33176

Adam said:


> Does all that mean he will stop shooting three pointers?




God I hope so


----------



## Wade County

JJ Barea anyone? I hate him, but he carved us up in the Finals...and apparently Mavs will not be bringing him back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski
> The Spurs have decided to use the amnesty clause on contract of Richard Jefferson, league sources tell Y! Sports. He has 3 years, $30M left.


New possible wing option. Doubt he clears waivers though.



> WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski
> Spurs are aggressively in the market for a starting small forward, and amnesty allows them to use full mid-level exception of $5M per year.


Probably Butler, but Battier fits the Spurs mold as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

D-Wade interview from today on Sportscenter

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=7326948

Couple of other things from Wade


> He also spoke two days before Friday's start of training camp at AmericanAirlines Arena of reshaping his physique to a body-fat level he has not achieved in years, because, "I just wanted to be lean."





> As for his own to-do list, he noted last season's career-low 75.8-percent foul shooting, down from his career best of 80.7 in 2006-07.
> 
> "I've been trying to work on that," he said. "I need help there. I want to get on that."


Link


----------



## Adam

Does he mention three point shooting?

LOL @ "I want to get on that." Okay, Dwyane. You've still got about three weeks before the opener. It's not too late at all to get on something.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cover your eyes, Adam...


> He also said he has tried to add a new element to his game, as he does every year, but wasn't specific. He did say he wanted to be a more consistent shooter from distance, and very much wanted to improve his FT shooting.
> 
> Read more: http://blogs.herald.com/miami_heat/2011/12/fly-wade.html#ixzz1fsqcIxJM


----------



## Adam

Dear Baby Jesus...

:banghead:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

T-Mac to Hawks on 1-yr deal according to ESPN and David Aldridge.


----------



## Wade County

Ah well, there are plenty of other options. Interesting he took the minimum though - hopefully others follow suit.

I read earlier we have strong interest in Kwame Brown and Shannon Brown also.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cant believe i'm hoping for Kwame Brown to sign with us :laugh:



> WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski
> Jason Kapono intends to sign a one-year contract for the veteran minimum with the Los Angeles Lakers on Friday, league sources tell Y!


Would've liked to have him back for that price. Nice signing for the vet. Minimum.


Little by little, these signings are rolling in. Still quiet on the Heat front though.


----------



## Wade County

Good signing for the Lakers. Definitely would've liked to have had Kapono back here, dude can shoot it.


----------



## Wade County

Also, I think Kwame Brown would be a really solid signing for us for cheap. He's no world beater, will probably frustrate on occasion...but he is pretty much what we need right now, and is much cheaper than someone like Dalembert.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here's where Wade has been working out and sometimes joined by Lebron and Bosh..


> Highly sought-after celebrity trainer Ed Downs and his seasoned staff will take you inside the world of pro-level training and customize a workout for your players to improve SPEED, QUICKNESS, EXPLOSIVE POWER, and AGILITY.
> 
> With more than 20 years of experience, specializing in improving sports performance, Downs has worked one-on-one with stars such as Dwyane Wade, Tim Hardaway, Alex Rodriguez, Carlos Boozer, LaMarr Woodley, Penny Hardaway, Alonzo Mourning and many more!
> 
> TERF TRAINING is a system designed for an athlete as well as a non athlete looking to maximize their fitness level while reducing the chances of injury.
> The principle behind TERF training is to strengthen and develop the internal core muscles to react instinctively to opposing (known and unknown) external forces exerted on the body to maintain optimal body control while performing a maneuver.
> In other words we at TERF train the body to have the balance, coordination, speed, quickness, endurance, explosive power, agility, and flexibility to respond, react and perform in athletic as well as non athletic situations and environments.


----------



## BlackNRed

I love Wade shooting 3s. He gets better every year and may extend his career.


----------



## Wade County

I'd like it if he limited it to 1 or 2 a game, and they were open.

He's so much more dangerous from 18 feet in though, particularly in the paint.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade needs to do whatever the hell he did in the 08-09 season to get so accurate with that midrange J.



> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> So if T.J. Ford to Spurs and Earl Watson to Hawks then Mario Chalmers or bust for the Heat? (What a dreadful point-guard market).


You know its a weak PG draft when Mario is at or near the top.


----------



## futuristxen

Bring forth the Norris Cole era!


----------



## Wade County

Hopefully Rio doesnt get paid too much, or we're going Norris Cole or bust.


----------



## futuristxen

I feel like we're not going to sign anyone significant and basically ride into the season with a roster slightly worse than last year.


----------



## Wade County

We'll see. If we come out of it with a resigned Rio and James Jones, signing Kwame Brown and some solid veterans (not named Juwan Howard), i'm OK with it. Probably need a veteran PG behind Chalmers or Cole (depending on what he shows).

PG - Chalmers/Cole
SG - Wade/Miller
SF - James/Jones
PF - Bosh/Haslem
C - Brown/Anthony/Pittman


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Another wing down


> SpearsNBAYahoo Marc J. Spears
> Roger Mason returning to Wizards, source tells Yahoo! Sports.


----------



## Wade County

Not fussed about that. Roger Mason was awful last year for the Knicks.


----------



## 29380

Is Carlos Arroyo worth a roster spot I read somewhere that there is a mutual interest between him and the Knicks since he is willing to sign a 1 year vet min?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, he pretty much had that one great year with the Spurs and has been ok to bad the rest of the time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Knicks4life said:


> Is Carlos Arroyo worth a roster spot I read somewhere that there is a mutual interest between him and the Knicks since he is willing to sign a 1 year vet min?


He is solid. Obviously, his best years are behind him, but with what is out there, you could certainly do worse. Plus, the Boricua connection between him and Melo would be big up in NY.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> @ShaneBattier Hmmm, I may have some interesting news tomorrow. But I need a full nights sleep first..........good night!


:whoknows:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bye-bye Big Kat. Jamaal Magloire will sign with the hometown Toronto Raptors.


----------



## Wade County

Big Cat was solid, but he is done. Although he did have 19 boards against the Raps :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

RicBucher Ric Bucher
Hearing that Shane Battier is bound for the Miami Heat. Not strong enough to write a news story but no league talk of him going elsewhere.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I heard the same...from respected insiders such as Woj and Aldridge. Great reporting there, Ric :laugh:

Hope its true though...


----------



## Wade County

Seems to make too much sense not to happen.

Is it just me, or is Battier like our Bruce Bowen?

I think Smithi will literally jizz all over the place if this signing goes down. The amount of purity, energy bus and positive disposition between UD, Joel and Battier would be almost too much to handle :laugh:


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade needs to do whatever the hell he did in the 08-09 season to get so accurate with that midrange J.
> 
> 
> You know its a weak PG draft when Mario is at or near the top.


Agrees. Or his 06 year he was hitting them.. Idk what's happened since then


----------



## BigWill33176

Let's Go #Heat!!!!!

-Shane Battier


http://twitter.com/ShaneBattier


:woot:Lets sign some big men and call it an offseason


----------



## UD40

:cheers:


----------



## UD40

Hell of a defender that will bring leadership and a nice dynamic to the team.

Another aspect he brings is the image of one of the NBA's good guys. We're such a hated team, that having a likeable guy such as Battier will ease that burden a bit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This D that was already sick, just got even better. 

But forget Battier or Pujols, the biggest free agency news is that Eddy Curry is expected to take part in the Heat's training camp!

Championship here we come


----------



## sknydave

I think Riley has something up his sleeve and we will be seeing Miller out via Amnesty very soon


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> SedanoShow Jorge Sedano
> Told that Battier has indeed agreed to Mini Mid Level w/ #Heat - 3yrs 9million


Good news if true. Thought he'd command more of the MLE.

Sedano is hit or miss on Heat news though.


----------



## sMaK

People are saying the Knicks might amnesty Billups to land Chandler.. If so he's coming here, I would think


----------



## 29380

sMaK said:


> People are saying the Knicks might amnesty Billups to land Chandler.. If so he's coming here, I would think


Chandler's agent is just trying to get more money from the Warriors I hope, Toney Douglas as a starting point guard. :banghead:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

sMaK said:


> People are saying the Knicks might amnesty Billups to land Chandler.. If so he's coming here, I would think


If he is amnestied, it would be tough to see him getting through the amnesty waiver wire. Would be nice though.


----------



## 29380

There is talk of Billups getting traded to the Mavs for Chandler in a tree team deal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

If a trade isnt possible, his agent is already threatening teams about picking him up off amnesty waivers


> WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski
> Agent Miller on Billups: "He has no intention of being open-minded about any possible situation where a team would claim him off waivers.."
> 
> More agent Andy Miller on Knicks exposing Billups to amnesty waiver wire: "....unless it's a team he chooses himself. Buyer beware."


----------



## Il BLaZe l1

^ that's good news for us. he'd start here and has a legit chance at a championship, so why wouldn't he want to come here? still, we're probably not the only place that he'd want to go, and who knows how real a "threat" like that really is.


----------



## Adam

How does the amnesty waiver process work? If somebody claims him do they do it at his minimum number?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Adam said:


> How does the amnesty waiver process work? If somebody claims him do they do it at his minimum number?


Team willing to pay the most wins


> Players released through the 2011 amnesty clause have to go through a modified waiver process before becoming a free agent that gives teams with salary-cap space first crack at submitting offers in the manner of a blind auction to claim an amnestied player by bidding the amount of the player's contract they're willing to eat.





> ESPNSteinLine Marc Stein
> One source w/knowledge of Mavs' thinking adamant Dallas does not want to take back Billups' expiring deal in Tyson Chandler sign-and-trade


Still think he'd probably want to go back home to Denver if amnestied. Should be an interesting day at Knicks camp tomorrow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> ChrisMannixSI Chris Mannix
> With Tyson Chandler on the verge of signing w/NY, Miami is looking into ways of acquiring Chauncey Billups, league sources tell SI.


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> EthanJSkolnick Ethan Skolnick
> Looking at the deals that Prince, Butler, S. Brown and Dunleavy got, it's hard not to like the value Heat got with Battier.


True. 4/27 for Prince, 3/24 for Caron, 1/3.5 for Brown and 2/7.5 for Dunleavy. Battier is supposedly signing for 3/9.


----------



## Wade County

I like the deal a lot more knowing its 3 years, $9M. Welcome to Miami, Shane!

And those hating on Eddy Curry: really, its such a low risk high reward situation - why not? Its just a camp invite. If he can play, great, if he cant, bye.

One thing the guy can do is put the ball in the hole. If he does that for 12-18 minutes per game, whats not to like.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I'm actually looking forward to seeing the shape that Eddy Curry is in. The guy has been nowhere to be seen for months. He's been in Chicago working out with Tim Grover for a long time now. Going back to when the rumors were out there at the end of last season.

Its definitely low risk, moderate reward (wont say high reward )


----------



## Wade County

Moderate reward is definitely more accurate :laugh:

It will be interesting to see what shape he is in - wonder if he has managed to shed some pounds. Heat camp is notorious for being super tough, we'll see if Eddy can keep up. 

If Curry and Joel moulded together they'd be awesome...well...except for rebounding :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

If we got Chauncey...I would cream


----------



## Adam

Wade County said:


> I like the deal a lot more knowing its 3 years, $9M. Welcome to Miami, Shane!
> 
> And those hating on Eddy Curry: really, its such a low risk high reward situation - why not? Its just a camp invite. If he can play, great, if he cant, bye.
> 
> One thing the guy can do is put the ball in the hole. If he does that for 12-18 minutes per game, whats not to like.


Yeah, he has proven that he isn't a starter because of his rebounding, but people are idiots if they don't think a 7 footer who can score like that isn't amazing to have coming off the bench.

Reminds me of Ike Austin who also wasn't a rebounder or defender but averaged 13 points for us coming off the bench. That was one of my top three favorite Heat teams with Ike.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> KBergCBS Ken Berger
> On Knicks-Chandler front, sources say it looks like Billups will be amnestied and Turiaf will be sent out in separate deal. No sign/trade.


Teams under the cap that will have the opportunity to claim him...

Hornets 
Sixers 
Warriors 
Raptors 
Rockets 
TWolves 
Bobcats 
Denver 
Kings 
Pacers 
Grizzlies 
Nets 
Wizards


----------



## Wade County

Not many teams there who I could see needing Chauncey:

Hornets - Paul (unless traded, then maybe Billups)
Sixers - Jrue Holiday
Warriors - Steph Curry
Raptors - Jose Calderon (Chauncey possible, but there's no way he'd agree to go there)
Rockets - Kyle Lowry
TWolves - Ricky Rubio
Bobcats - DJ Augustin
Denver - Andre Miller (maybe a reunion possible?)
Kings - Tyreke Evans
Pacers - Darren Collison
Grizzlies - Mike Conley
Nets - Deron Williams
Wizards - John Wall

Not many there who would want or need Chauncey.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, there are a handful of teams that could claim him. Maybe the threat from his agent will scare them off though :whoknows:


----------



## Wade County

This league is going crazy. CP3 to the Lakers!?

So much for the CBA trying to equalise the competition.

Gonna be an interesting season!

*The Lakers will acquire Chris Paul from the Hornets while giving up Pau Gasol and Lamar Odom, according to a source.

The Rockets will also be involved, with Kevin Martin and Luis Scola going to the Hornets.

Gasol and Odom will go to Houston.



Read more: http://basketball.realgm.com/wireta..._To_Acquire_Paul_For_Gasol_Odom#ixzz1fzM933CV*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Owners fight for competitve balance, then a league owned team trades a superstar to the highest grossing team in the league :laugh:

btw, the lockout is officially over!


> SpearsNBAYahoo Marc J. Spears
> NBA Board of Governors ratifty 10year CBA. Training camps and free agency period begins Friday at 2 p.m. ET.


----------



## Wade County

:laugh: exactly W2B - such a load of crap. Hate to be a fan of the Bucks, Pacers et al.


----------



## Adam

Any fellow Heat fans just happy to see that Chris Paul isn't going to New York?


----------



## Wade County

^ Yes. The thought of a Lakers/Heat Finals matchup is an NBA fans wet dream.

Still - road to a title just gets tougher and tougher.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Definitely rather see great players go or stay out west than come to the east.


----------



## sknydave

The Eddy Curry situation is a no-brainer. Let's see what the fatty can do


----------



## Wade County

^ I lol'd.

Wonder how fat he is, like W2B was saying, he has been working out with Tim Grover for what feels like a year or so.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Its very early and likely a long shot, but who you do this if it was possible?

....Link....


----------



## sknydave

Nah


----------



## Adam

Nope.


----------



## Dee-Zy

No


----------



## Dee-Zy

I am slightly concerned about Paul going to Lakers.

It is better than him going to NY though but still... I am hoping that Paul won't be able to revive Kobe.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, that's a bit surprising. Thought some would do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Wade County

I'd consider it, but I doubt Riles deals Haslem.

Im just not sure on a Bosh/Odom frontcourt. Super versatile, but might not be big enough.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Hornets have a nice little squad now. Sucks for them they're out west.

jack/martin/ariza/scola/Okafor

Odom and Dragic off the bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> IraHeatBeat James Jones tells Sun Sentinel a return to the Heat remains a possibility. But said Facebook page saying he has re-signed is a forgery.
> 
> IraHeatBeat James Jones also tells Sun Sentinel that he, too, is operating under the belief that the Heat will not use amnesty on Mike Miller.
> 
> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> James Jones says even with Battier and Miller, he would be wiling to play role of 3-point specialist.


Assuming Mario resigns and starts, this is our bench so far:

Battier
House 
Miller
UD
Curry
Cole
Pittman

3 spots left (4 if, like Ira, you think Pittman and Curry are fighting for one spot)


----------



## Wade County

Would we sign Bibby as a third stringer?


----------



## Adam

So why would New York still amnesty Billups to sign Chandler if Chris Paul is going to LA?

Won't they just keep Billups now and let him expire and then try and sign Dwight next summer. There's no point in getting Chandler with Paul gone.


----------



## sknydave

You don't think they will booty call the old, ugly girlfiend? AKA Carlos Arroyo


----------



## Wade County

^ Yeah, Arroyo is possible too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Adam said:


> So why would New York still amnesty Billups to sign Chandler if Chris Paul is going to LA?
> 
> Won't they just keep Billups now and let him expire and then try and sign Dwight next summer. There's no point in getting Chandler with Paul gone.


I wonder how long until teams can trade players they sign right now? Because a Tyson and Amare duo would be good enough to get Dwight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> MickyArison Whatever happens with @CP3 all I can say is I wish him the the best. A class act.


And that's why everyone wants to play for this man.


----------



## Wade County

That settles it. He's coming to Miami for UD/Miller/Joel :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That deal would be voided at the 1st rumor :laugh:


----------



## Smithian

Wade County said:


> ^ Yeah, Arroyo is possible too.


:woot:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> KingJames LeBron James
> Getting my legs ready for practice 2morrow. First day of school feeling! Bout to lay my clothes out. Haa lockerz.com/s/163241825


----------



## Dee-Zy

WTF is that and what does it do!?!?!


----------



## Adam

Ice packs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Its leg compression. Gets the blood flowing through the legs. Helps them recover after a strenuous workout.


----------



## Smithian

That right there shows he has way too much money.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Looked it up. They're about $5,000. Chump change for him. Or they sponsor him and he gets that shit for free. It pays to be rich and famous.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Source tells Sun Sentinel Heat also working on finalizing deal with Juwan Howard, although might not be completed today.


Heat must feel the key to this shortened training camp/season will be continuity.


----------



## Smithian

No offense to Juwan, but I don't like it.

Heat need to be focused on bringing in younger bodies and see who sticks. Wade, LeBron, and Bosh will be out of their prime in three or four seasons and we're going to need some young bodies.

Mentioning that, I still think we should bank on Michael Beasley pissing off everyone in Minnesota, him getting kicked out, and us trying to swing him again. He'd be the perfect sixth man here. We'll eventually need at least one young gun to help score.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> EthanJSkolnick Ethan Skolnick
> The Heat got 3 years each of Battier and Jones for a combined total of less than $15M. Clippers paid $24M for 3 years of Caron.





> ESPNSteinLine Marc Stein
> RT @paulcoro: Grant Hill has agreed to return to the Suns for a one-year, $6.5 million contract


With each free agent wing that sings, it becomes more obvious how great the deal we got for Battier was.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat training camp bodies:

Cameron Jones
Mickell Gladness 
Jeremy Wise 
Derrick Byars 
Terrel Harris 
Billy White


----------



## Smithian

Wade2Bosh said:


> Heat training camp bodies:
> 
> Cameron Jones
> Mickell Gladness
> Jeremy Wise
> *Derrick Byars *
> Terrel Harris
> Billy White


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I remember wanting the Heat to draft Byars when he came out. We ended up taking DQ in that 1st rd. But then the 2nd rd pick came and he was still there and we passed on him again. I see why he was now.


----------



## Adam

Smithian said:


>


Why don't you just follow European basketball or the D League so you can see all your heroes play?


----------



## Smithian

Wade2Bosh said:


> I remember wanting the Heat to draft Byars when he came out. We ended up taking DQ in that 1st rd. But then the 2nd rd pick came and he was still there and we passed on him again. I see why he was now.


When I want us to draft a player, they (Beasley, Varnado, Beverley, Byars) tend to have disappointing NBA careers, even if they all end up on the Heat at some point.


----------



## Smithian

Adam said:


> Why don't you just follow European basketball or the D League so you can see all your heroes play?


I follow Patrick Beverley still. Last I saw he was leading his team at 15+ points a game this season. Beverley won Guard, Import, and Defensive Player of the Year Awards in the top flight Russian league last season. He should eventually end up in the NBA unless he is making big money in Russia.

Jarvis will never be back in the NBA so I don't follow him.


----------



## Dee-Zy

No Eddy Curry?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dee-Zy said:


> No Eddy Curry?


He isnt considered a training camp body. He actually has a legitimate chance at making the team.


----------



## Wade County

Thought I would wake up this morning to tons of training camp news and reports. Nothing. What gives?


----------



## Dee-Zy

BTW, how do you guys feel about Arenas if we can get him for the vet min?

He would be a perfect PG for us no?

Nod bad D, can shoot, can take a scoring load off when need be, has size and athleticism?


----------



## Il BLaZe l1

i'm all for adding a vet PG for a low cost. i'm sure a lot of PGs would find Miami as an attractive destination, but with players like Billups/Arenas/etc, it will really come down to if they fall far down the amnesty waiver wire for us to grab them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> Thought I would wake up this morning to tons of training camp news and reports. Nothing. What gives?


Heat camp opens up in 30 minutes (6:30PM ET). Late 1st practice time today.


----------



## Smithian

I'm not feeling Arenas. I just don't know if he could keep a smile as a non go-to player.

Arenas if he comes in with an attitude of a role player however.... I'd like a guy like him as option #4. It'd be awesome if he'd be willing to come off the bench and run a hundred pick and rolls with the second team. Haslem and Joel could have him running free all day.


----------



## sknydave

It's pretty crazy to think the first preseason game is in 9 days


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bibby close to signing with the Knicks. May he play as good for them, as he did during the playoffs for us.

Still cant believe how bad he was. He should have been the perfect fit.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Yeah Billups would be great. And he said he's either going to a contender or he's done


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> SherrodbCSN A. Sherrod Blakely
> A source close to #Celtics J. O'Neal said if he's traded to the #Hornets, he will ask to be waived, and will look to sign with the #Heat.


..


----------



## UD40

Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't JO bad mouth us once he left?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dont remember, but we dont need him here. He's done.


----------



## James Worthy

Any word on which big men the Heat have their eyes on except Curry? Chandler to the Knicks, D. West to the Celtics!?! Riley better have something spectacular up his sleeve cause its not getting any easier to win it all!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

West to the Celtics actually helps us a bit. Makes them more inclined to play KG at the 5, and if that happens, Heat can use their UD/Bosh frontcourt much more against them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Knicks officially amnestied Billups. So ofcourse, his agent and Billups are now making sure word gets out that he does not want to be picked up off waivers..


> WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski
> For teams considering claim on Chauncey Billups, he tells Y!: "A leader can be as disruptive as he can be productive..This is about me now."
> 
> WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski
> Billups: "People take my kindness and professionalism for weakness. They think I’ll be OK with (getting claimed). I won’t be OK with this."
> 
> WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski
> Billups wants freedom to choose team. Warns those who'd claim him: You'll regret it. "I'm tired of being the glue guy." Story soon on Y!


A team with cap space right now is probably not a contender with or without Billups. Would they take on this headache?


----------



## Il BLaZe l1

^ you're quick. Woj just tweeted this LOL

edit: here's the article
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=aw-wojnarowski_billups_amnesty_waiver_121011


----------



## James Worthy

Billups would be nice but we need a solid Center.


----------



## Dee-Zy

What solid center can we realistically get? I say go get billups before Boston or Orlando does. 

I'd rather have billups over dalembert at this point.


----------



## Adam

James Worthy said:


> Billups would be nice but we need a solid Center.


We're done with centers unless somebody gets waived or amnestied that we would take in at the cost of cutting Eddie House or Howard.

I wanted Chris Wilcox (a center who can finish strong and has some nice offensive polish and big body) but we went with Eddy Curry who provides that same scoring big man option. Boston picked up Wilcox which was a damn good pickup from them.

This tells me the team has a ton of confidence in Pittman if they're willing to ride into the season with Joel, Curry, and Dex.


----------



## futuristxen

I wonder what Billups could do to be disruptive?

I'm all for him getting through waivers to get to us--BUT I think Stern should fine guys for this kind of talk.


----------



## PHCrew

LeBron James is truly a fantastic athlete, championship or not!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The Billups "You better not pick me up on waivers" media tour continues. This time with Ian O'Conner from ESPNNewYork.com



> Ian_OConnor Ian O'Connor
> Billups on possibly facing #Knicks in playoffs: "I would like a chance at them, I'll tell u that much. I'd absolutely love that."
> 
> Ian_OConnor Ian O'Connor
> Billups confirms Andy Miller threat: "If I get claimed by team I dont want to play 4, I would absolutely consider retirment."
> 
> Ian_OConnor Ian O'Connor
> Bllups on signing w/ the #Heat: "I want a chance to win, so any team that's playing for it all, I'd be interested in." #Knicks


So he wants a contender and would absolutely love to face the Knicks in the playoffs...

Damn I hope he makes it through the amnesty waiver. Just cant see it happening though. Teams have 48 hours to put in their claim. So we'll know by Tuesday at the latest.


Edit: And now the Lakers pull out of the CP3 trade which probably has them right there with us, if not the favorite to sign Billups if he clears waivers, which is still a longshot.


----------



## James Worthy

What other PGs are out there if we dont get Billups? Arenas?


----------



## futuristxen

Baron Davis?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> TheJaxShow Jason Jackson
> No to let the cat TOTALLY out the bag but you will see 3 new jerseys for the @miamiheat this season -- 2 u have seen and the new HOME black


Looks like we'll finally see the black and white Heat jerseys this season. These if you havent seen them before..


----------



## Smithian

James Worthy said:


> What other PGs are out there if we dont get Billups? Arenas?


I'd say Carlos Arroyo but I think we're happy with Mario Chalmers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Sun Sentinel confirms if Chauncey Billups clears waivers he comes free 6 p.m. Monday. Gilbert Arenas' all-clear time would be 6 p.m. Sunday.
> 
> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Amnesty note: Sun Sentinel learns any amnesty player claimed on either type of waivers cannot be flipped to another team until July 1.


..


----------



## myst

Chauncey is exactly who we need.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yup, the Lakers as well. Now that they wont apparently go after CP3, i'm sure they'd be our biggest competition to get him if he somehow goes unclaimed.

Now that its known that teams cannot trade players they pick up off amnesty, it'll be interesting to see if a team still takes a chance on him, knowing he might not show up. Dont have long to find out now.


----------



## Wade County

Well, Arenas officially cleared waivers and is a FA. Questionable fit here I think - we have enough personalities to cater for.

Hoping for Chauncey Billups - he'd be a great addition here. Rio would be pretty filthy though :laugh:.


----------



## Jace

I've wanted Billups here for awhile. As soon as I got over hating him and his silly mustache. He'd be wonderful here, as long as he doesn't pull a Bibby. I feel like we'd have a leg-up on LA, as we have more roster stability, were previously in the Finals (especially not swept out of the playoffs), and have a better chance at facing the Knicks in the playoffs. Really hoping teams dont decide to dick him over and pick him up.



Dee-Zy said:


> BTW, how do you guys feel about Arenas if we can get him for the vet min?
> 
> He would be a perfect PG for us no?
> 
> Nod bad D, can shoot, can take a scoring load off when need be, has size and athleticism?


What year are you posting from?

Well, seriously, I didn't watch him much in Orlando, but every time I did, or saw his stats, it was awful. I also heard bad things from Orlando fans, but they were just all around pissed after thinking that trade would make them better than us. Anyone know if he still has anything left in the tank? The fact that no one claimed him speaks volumes, or maybe the past drama played a part.

Its my impression the Hibachi hasn't been fired up in quite some time, and ironically, he's cooked.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Shane Battier is a Riley type player...Gilbert Arenas is everything but a Riley type player :laugh:


But if Billups is a no go and a veteran PG is needed to fill that last roster spot...i'd still be hesitant. He was really bad with Orlando and in 21 mpg, took 8 shots a game, even though he had his worst FG% of his career. You'd think playing next to Dwight that he'd shoot better than that. 


> Miami is another team known to interest Arenas, who has relocated his family to Orlando. But it is unknown whether even Heat president Pat Riley, famed for his gambles on players with checkered pasts, is willing to add Arenas to his star trio of LeBron James, Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh, whether or not Miami could sign him for a cut-rate price.


More importantly...


> But Arenas' agent Dan Fegan, sources said, successfully convinced teams that showed interest in lodging a bargain bid on the former All-Star that Arenas was determined to make his own choice about where he wants to resume his career.


Link

Hope the same is the case with Billups, though I doubt that Fegan really had anything to do with Arenas not getting claimed.


----------



## Wade County

Billups would be a godsend. He's probably the perfect guy to put next to Wade and Lebron.

Oh please oh please oh please.....


----------



## Jace

Yeah as much as I wanted that to convince me it wreaks of Fegan saying "Hey, look! People wanted my guy! I swear!"


----------



## Wade2Bosh

We'll know in about 20 hours. Lets not get our hopes up though. 

Here's the under the salary cap teams again...



HTML:


Hornets (after all this CP3 drama, do they really want to have another potential headache 
        if they claim Chauncey and he doesnt show up?)
Sixers (seem set at PG with Lou Williams and Jrue Holliday)
Warriors (They have Curry, but could use a backup)
Raptors (Calderon and Barbosa are already a lot of money committed at PG)
Rockets (depends on how they feel about Dragic. Again, he wont be happy there)
TWolves (he doesnt want to mentor Rubio and read above)
Bobcats (have Augustin and drafted Kemba Walker)
Denver (think both sides have moved on)
Kings (have Tyreke and drafted Freddette)
Pacers (have Collison and traded for George Hill)
Grizzlies (Conley and Vasquez played very well in the post season)
Nets (Have Deron and Jordan Farmar, but still could see them picking him up)
Wizards (Wall and Crawford played real well)

So Warriors, Rockets, and Nets are the teams to watch, imo. Anyone else see it any different?

Dont know where the Warriors stand with the cap right now after the Jordan signing. They're in a holding pattern right now until the Clippers decide to match the offer sheet or not,which they will. Same goes for the Rockets and Grizzlies with Marc Gasol.


----------



## Wade County

Would be a mistake by the Nets to take Chauncey I think. Dont believe he has any designs on being a backup.


----------



## Jace

Nets maybe? But they're caught up in trying to make the Howard trade. Warriors will be tempted, but I'd think the Rockets will go with what they got.

The only one I can see needing a starter would be NO after trading CP3, but Billups would retire.


----------



## -33-

If Chauncey clears, he's our clear #1. We'll have competition for his services though.

If Arenas buys in and Riley/Spo trust his willingness to fit in, he's a Riley pick up - low risk, high reward - for the minimum. If he doesn't work out, you cut him and it doesn't cost you much at all.


----------



## James Worthy

Wade2Bosh said:


> Looks like we'll finally see the black and white Heat jerseys this season. These if you havent seen them before..


Dont like 'em that much. I love the Heat jerseys from that Zo/Hardaway era!


----------



## James Worthy

Wade County said:


> Well, Arenas officially cleared waivers and is a FA. Questionable fit here I think - we have enough personalities to cater for.
> 
> Hoping for Chauncey Billups - he'd be a great addition here. Rio would be pretty filthy though :laugh:.


True. I saw an interview with Mario and he was stressing he wanted to be a starter. I 'm sure Billups wouldn't mind coming off the bench on a contending team


----------



## futuristxen

I'd rather have Rio's energy off the bench. Either way Billups would be the closer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> ESPNSteinLine Marc Stein
> Chauncey Billups scheduled to clear waivers tonight at 6PM but hearing Bobcats considering bid for CB despite his "don't claim me" threats
> 
> ESPNSteinLine Marc Stein
> Billups has threatened to retire if any cap-room team dares to put in bid before he clears waivers. But Michael Jordan is a gambler, no?


Bobcats are everything Chauncey doesnt want to play for. They have 2 young PG's and arent a contender. Seems like it would be more of a move to keep him away from us.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

And Dwight's saying he wants him in Orlando...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^Damn man, change that avi already :laugh:

He aint going to Orlando. What this does do is get New Jersey, who is trying hard to get Dwight, possibly pick him up off amnesty waivers. We'll find out soon.


----------



## Wade County

If you're Billups, you choose Miami over Orlando any day of the week.

Agreed W2B - can see the Nets screwing us over like that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> ESPNSteinLine Marc Stein
> Hearing Nets did NOT put in waiver claim on C. Billups. Yahoo! reported earlier today that Nets considered it (like Michael Jordan in CHA)


1 potential team down


----------



## 29380

> Chauncey Billups has been claimed by an NBA team off amnesty waiver -- but it isn't the Nets, league source tells Y! Sports.


http://twitter.com/#!/WojYahooNBA


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yup, it'll be interesting to see which team claimed him.

EDIT- It was the Clippers according to Woj.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

^^ SMH


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski
> The Clippers placed a bid on Chauncey Billups, league source tells Y! Sports.


Thank you David Stern for not allowing the CP3 trade..


----------



## Dwyane Wade

> RT @WindhorstESPN: Chauncey Billups has been claimed off waivers by the Los Angeles Clippers, sources say.



Well that stinks.. Billups would have been a HUGE addition in my mind..


----------



## Wade County

So ****ing pissed. We got owned.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> SpearsNBAYahoo Marc J. Spears
> Addition of C Billups and C Butler to Clippers huge. But disappointing for CB initially as source close to him says he wanted to join Heat.


Well that sucks for us. Everyone else breathes a sigh of relief.


----------



## Wade County

that ****ing blows hard.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wonder what they'll do with Mo Williams now?


----------



## BigWill33176

Is it bad if I'm relieved that we didn't get Billups even though I know he'd help the team? I just hate that old Pistons team so much and he was my least favorite player on their squad. CLOSE YOUR GODDAMN MOUTH, YOU LOOK LIKE A DIMWITTED HORSE. Okay, sorry, I had to get that off my chest. 

I'm confident that Mario is going to play well this year and that the rest of our squad is good enough to bring home the ring. Screw Chauncey.


----------



## Wade County

I was really banking on getting Billups. Im still not sold on Mario. Chauncey is a championship calibre, legit PG. He can defend, run a team and shoot the long ball. He would've been perfect.

**** you Stern you asshat. Should've just let the CP3 trade go through.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I always respected Billups. Never hated him. Rasheed Wallace was who I mostly hated on that team.

Clippers still have Randy Foye too. Wow, they have a lot of guards now. 

Who I hate more is Mo Williams. I dont know his history with Lebron other than acting like a little pussy when he left, but Riley wanted him bad in '08. If he is amnestied like some suggest he might be, that's another PG option.


> kevinarnovitz Kevin Arnovitz
> Clippers did not amnesty or cut anyone to make room for Billups.


Guess he wont be. He is probably crying right now though :laugh:


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Is there anyway Billups can get out of this?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dwyane Wade said:


> Is there anyway Billups can get out of this?


Its about as complicated as it is for you to apparently change your avi 

He can be waived by the Clippers and they eat whatever it was that they bid to get him. Not a likely possibility though.


----------



## Wade County

^ Nope. Cant be traded til July 1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> daldridgetnt David Aldridge
> League warns Billups/agent before Clippers claim he will be in breach of contract if he doesn't report or is disruptive. Check the HT Blog.





> According to the e-mail, obtained by TNT’s David Aldridge, the league warned Billups and his agent, Andy Miller, on Monday that any statements made concerning not reporting to a team or being disruptive would be viewed as a breach of Billups’ contract, and that the NBA “is reserving all of its rights to take appropriate action against the player for his efforts to undermine the waiver process and the contractual rights of both the waiving team and any claiming team. Please also be advised that the NBA will fully support any team that claims Mr. Billups’ contract in the amnesty/waiver process and that subsequently believes it has grounds for discipline of Mr. Billups for breach of that contract.”
> 
> Miller, according to several sources, sent a letter to teams over the weekend that reiterated that Billups would be unhappy if anyone claimed him out of the waiver pool (for at least $1.35 million, the minimum for 10-plus year veterans like Billups) after being released by New York on Saturday via the amnesty provision. Miller did not respond to e-mails and calls seeking comment Monday.


Time to move on and hope Mario plays consistent and that the rook can surprise. Really looking forward to watching Cole.


----------



## 29380

Nope league warned Billups if he tries to force his way out he will loss his 14 million.


----------



## Adam

Remember that the Clippers were one of I think only two teams that blocked Jason Williams' attempted return from retirement to try and join us.

Clearly they've been protecting themselves in the case we meet in the finals.

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Wade County

Well, atleast we'll likely see some Norris Cole action. Should be exciting.


----------



## TheAnswer

Damn I was actually hoping he ended up with the Heat too, hope he plays and all and doesn't retire.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

It still bothers me.. He would have been a crucial addn


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dallas loses Caron, Chandler and Barea and replace them with VC, Odom and Delonte West. Pretty damn good job.

West would have been perfect here. Never was gonna happen though after those rumors in Cleveland.


----------



## Wade County

Thats good work by the Mavs. Taking advantage of the chaos this league is in right now.


----------



## Wade County

So wait, the Clips are talking again with the NBA over CP3?

Why the **** do they need Billups then!? Am I missing something?


----------



## futuristxen

I think they took Billups purely to get leverage on the NBA for CP3. They probably don't care if he retires or not.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

More on Wade's offseason workout...


> Just a month into the workouts, Wade already saw tremendous results. He felt he regained the strength he had entering the 2008 Olympics, going from 228 to 231 pounds, and his body fat went down from 4.8 to 3.5 percent, meaning that he gained additional lean muscle for better power and acceleration. He also noticed his body was working more efficiently on the court, and the aches and pains he experienced at the end of last season were gone.





> Since then, James and Bosh have joined in on Wade’s workout a couple of times per week, only with a few adjustments for both. James, who Downs measured at 265 pounds and having a 5.2 percent body fat, wasn’t focused on any particular growth area, but Bosh wanted to improve his lower-body strength in the post and for off-balanced shooting. Bosh came in at 238 pounds and has since gained a few pounds by practicing down-low moves with resistance bands.


Link


----------



## Wade County

Damn, Wade weighs almost as much as Bosh :laugh:.

2008 olympics Wade was insane. Loved the bald dome look too :laugh:


----------



## James Worthy

So Billups is gone! Who next? B.Davis maybe? Arenas?


----------



## futuristxen

Arenas cleared amnesty yesterday I think. Is Baron Davis up today?

I don't think we need either of them. Chalmers is better than both. Plus I think Baron Davis is a lock for the Lakers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Damn, look at the stat line Zo's son put up


----------



## Jace

Live Chat with Haberstroh, Wallace, and Windhorst on HeatIndex right now. Windhorst thinks Curry wont play at all this year, and Pittman still isnt an option. He might be more pessimistic than Ira


----------



## Adam

Jace said:


> Live Chat with Haberstroh, Wallace, and Windhorst on HeatIndex right now. Windhorst thinks Curry wont play at all this year, and Pittman still isnt an option. He might be more pessimistic than Ira


You just noticed this? 

He wrote so many gloom and doom articles last year and said we would lose to Boston.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

They're right about Mario. If his talent matched his ego, he'd be an all star.

And Windhorst is from Cleveland. I think at times the fan in him comes out.


----------



## Jace

No actually. Hes always been a negative Nancy. Not Heat's fault he ditched Cleveland with LeBron.

Wow, lil Zo. Definitely his dad's son! I bet it wasnt enough for big Zo. Looks like he has his defensive tenacity. Sign him Riles!


----------



## Wade County

How old is Zo III? 15 blocks is pretty insane.

I think its a little too early to say what Curry will and wont do this year. Agreed on Rio, he does think he's the bomb - hopefully he can give us 10ppg, 4apg and a steal or 2 on good percentages. Thats all im asking.


----------



## Jace

Amazing that we'd be all be thrilled to have rookie MC back, excluding his slump that year.

What's Dallas' end-game line-up now? They're really confusing me. Can't see how:

-Kidd
-Terry
-Marion
-Odom
-Nowitski

...can be extremely effective (context lost if not connected with last sentence.) Theyre also trying to move Fernandez, so their other options are:

-West
-Carter
-Haywood
-Beaubois

Not sure they're anywhere near as scary as last year.


----------



## Wade County

Not as traditionally scary, but they are versatile. There's a fair bit of firepower there still. Really like that Odom acquisition - he's a gun.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> How old is Zo III? 15 blocks is pretty insane.


His son is 15


> I think its a little too early to say what Curry will and wont do this year. Agreed on Rio, he does think he's the bomb - hopefully he can give us 10ppg, 4apg and a steal or 2 on good percentages. Thats all im asking.


He said that he was injured all season. I know that's an excuse, but he did twist his ankle early on in the season, then his knee later on. So hopefully that was the reason for some of the up and down play. 

He averaged 11.8 points 3.5 assists and shot 40 percent (14 for 35) on three-pointers against the Dallas Mavericks. He brings numbers near that, plus gets back to the steals he used to get during his rookie season and we'll all be extremely happy.


----------



## Wade County

Yep - i'd be extremely happy with those numbers from Rio. We shall see.


----------



## Smithian

Eddy Curry is a fat piece of feces.

Really don't like him on this team. He must have begged his way on via Dwyane Wade and LeBron James.

Get him the F out of here. Seriously. Go all in on Dexter Pittman and in the mean time Joel Anthony can be the bridge between now and the point you are convinved that (a) Pittman is the guy or (b) you bring in a better option.


----------



## Adam

Smithian said:


> Eddy Curry is a fat piece of feces.
> 
> Really don't like him on this team. He must have begged his way on via Dwyane Wade and LeBron James.
> 
> Get him the F out of here. Seriously. Go all in on Dexter Pittman and in the mean time Joel Anthony can be the bridge between now and the point you are convinved that (a) Pittman is the guy or (b) you bring in a better option.


aperbag:


----------



## Wade County

Not surprising - Eddy Curry is practically the anti-Joel Anthony.

Honestly, he's a decent chance at the minimum Smithi. He offers something we dont have at the moment, which is a legit offensive option in the low post. And he doesnt have hands of stone.

For the minimum, he aint bad for a backup C.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I've actually been impressed with Eddy Curry in his interviews. Much more well spoken and thought out than I thought he was. His interview with Michael Irvin on WQAM was real good.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Is Curry really friends with Wade and Lebron? Like Q is with Wade or like every NBA players are friends with stars?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Curry grew up a few miles from Wade and they played each other going back to the 8th grade. And Curry played AAU ball with Lebron and is represented by the same people that Lebron is represented by.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Remember those dreams of getting Dalembert or Nene for the mid level and Kwame for the vet. minimum? Damn, it pays to be tall.


----------



## Wade County

So much for small market owners struggling huh? insane money being paid for centers...


----------



## Jace

As Dwyane said, "No one's leaving anything on the table. Everybody goin' out and gettin' it this year!"

As Ethan just pointed out, Battier is the only one to take less money so far.


----------



## Smithian

Wade County said:


> Not surprising - Eddy Curry is practically the anti-Joel Anthony.
> 
> Honestly, he's a decent chance at the minimum Smithi. He offers something we dont have at the moment, which is a legit offensive option in the low post. And he doesnt have hands of stone.
> 
> For the minimum, he aint bad for a backup C.


He's toxic. I really hope Battier or someone on the team with a little grit to them takes care of him when he starts whining, pointing fingers, and spreading poison the first time things aren't working perfectly.

He's the Ricky Davis of centers.


----------



## Smithian

And again, NBA owners hand out STUPID contracts. Thankfully we don't hand out like 10+ millon a year to one year wonders and scrubs who are 6'11.


----------



## Jace

*Rose Says He Can Lead Bulls to Multiple Titles*

Something tells me this won't get anywhere near the scrutiny of LeBron's "I won't be satisfied with one, two, etc." titles statement. The media sucks humongous donkey balls. At least ESPN is paying him back with adds for his site and sponsorships all over their NBA pages.


----------



## King Joseus

Comparing the two is hilarious...but this is the Heat board, so I'm not going to push the issue further.


----------



## Jace

Oh please do explain why its hilarious. People who didn't watch the Heat party dont even realize LeBron was asked to tell the fans that he didn't just come here to win one title, a reference to the fact that he wouldn't just win one and be satisfied, essentially, and that he chose the Heat because of aspirations of greatness.

Rose basically said what the media thinks LeBron said, albeit not on a stage in front of fans/cameras. The argument against LeBron saying that is he should win one title before he predicts he'll win 8, which he wasn't even doing. Last I checked, Rose hasn't won a title, so why is it OK for him to project multiple?

I know you're gonna say Rose was saying its possible and LeBron was saying he will win multiple, but you're wrong about the latter.

Alright, go...


----------



## King Joseus

Rose wasn't at a huge, presumptuous celebration (full of bandwagoners - the Heat fans here are fine, but you know you're the minority) where "Yes. We. Did." was boldy proclaimed. Rose didn't leave his team behind to take a sidekick role next to a former champion.

"We gonna challenge each other in practice. Once the games start, it's gonna be easy."

The whole Heat situation is over the top and ridiculous to everyone not in the Heat bubble, that's not news. The reason the two similar quotes are perceived differently is pretty obvious, I'd think.


----------



## King Joseus

Not interested in starting a flame war, either. Our teams don't like each other, but I've got no qualms with (most of) the Heat fans here.

You got the better of us last season, we'll see what happens this year and onward.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

CP3 to clippers.. Does this mean they cut Billips or what??


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> ChrisMannixSI Chris Mannix
> With Bledsoe staying, it's possible Clippers will just cut Billups. Miami, Orlando feeding frenzy would then ensue.


Just cant see it happening though..


----------



## Dwyane Wade

So what, he'd be on waivers all over again? I bet some team would pick him up again...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dont think he'd go through the waiver process. He has a small enough contract where they'd just buy him out and then he's free to sign with any team.

And Woj just brought it up..


> WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski
> Chauncey Billlups is planning to meet Vinny Del ***** and Clippers staff for dinner tonight, source says. Buyout for dessert?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Man if miami could get him.. would be huge!


----------



## Jace

King Joseus said:


> Rose wasn't at a huge, presumptuous celebration (full of bandwagoners - the Heat fans here are fine, but you know you're the minority) where "Yes. We. Did." was boldy proclaimed. Rose didn't leave his team behind to take a sidekick role next to a former champion.
> 
> "We gonna challenge each other in practice. Once the games start, it's gonna be easy."
> 
> The whole Heat situation is over the top and ridiculous to everyone not in the Heat bubble, that's not news. The reason the two similar quotes are perceived differently is pretty obvious, I'd think.


LOL. None of those are valid complaints. Bitter much? Sorry the Jazz are comprised of 15 PFs.

Sorry, that was obnoxious. HEAT-Elite-ness took over. Wait...your team isn't the Jazz, are they?

EDIT: Oh, Cincinatti. I get it. When part of your argument involves "bandwagon Heat fans," you've already lost. Get over it, bro. Your owner sucks and he didn't want to stay there.

And yeah, I'm praying for a buyout. Is a buyout different than waiving? Zaslow is saying bought out players go through waivers, too.


----------



## King Joseus

Jace said:


> LOL. None of those are valid complaints. Bitter much? Sorry the Jazz are comprised of 15 PFs.
> 
> Sorry, that was obnoxious. HEAT-Elite-ness took over. Wait...your team isn't the Jazz, are they?
> 
> EDIT: Oh, Cincinatti. I get it. When part of your argument involves "bandwagon Heat fans," you've already lost. Get over it, bro. Your owner sucks and he didn't want to stay there.
> 
> And yeah, I'm praying for a buyout. Is a buyout different than waiving? Zaslow is saying bought out players go through waivers, too.


Not the best representative of the Heat fans on this board, that's for sure. Any of those who've actually been around and pay attention to anything outside of this board can vouch for me if they feel like it, but I'm not going to bother.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> SpearsNBAYahoo Marc J. Spears
> Agent Andy Miller tells Yahoo! that Clippers won't be waiving Chauncey Billups.


Still gotta expect them to look to trade one of the 5 pg's(if you include Foye) they have. CP3 and apparently Billups are safe, as you'd think Bledsoe is, so that leaves Mo Williams and Foye.


----------



## Jace

King Joseus said:


> Not the best representative of the Heat fans on this board, that's for sure. Any of those who've actually been around and pay attention to anything outside of this board can vouch for me if they feel like it, but I'm not going to bother.


I don't because it mostly doesn't concern me. I get my general NBA info from realgm/twitter. Dont need to hear opposing fans whine about the "Heat situation."


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Baron Davis was just amnestied by the Cavs.

he's got back issues and will be out for a couple of weeks. Lakers and NY probably have a better shot at him than we do.


----------



## King Joseus

Jace said:


> I don't because it mostly doesn't concern me. I get my general NBA info from realgm/twitter. Dont need to hear opposing fans whine about the "Heat situation."


That's altogether pretty reasonable. Sizing up a poster based on whatever you can glean from location, sig, and two posts is not ideal for accuracy, though.

I don't recall a whole lot of whining this past June, really. I think you'd have been fine to look at any part of the board you'd have liked.


----------



## Smithian

King Joseus said:


> Comparing the two is hilarious...but this is the Heat board, so I'm not going to push the issue further.


Does every non-Heat fan on BBF read our board religiously? :whofarted


----------



## King Joseus

Smithian said:


> Does every non-Heat fan on BBF read our board religiously? :whofarted


Nah. I check in because there's some smart basketball fans in here (and, as a floater CM, it's my job).

EDIT: On another note, good call on Curry. He brings nothing good.


----------



## Adam

King Joseus said:


> Nah. I check in because there's some smart basketball fans in here (and, as a floater CM, it's my job).
> 
> EDIT: On another note, good call on Curry. He brings nothing good.


Don't worry. We're not the Trailblazers fans. I used to hate that section of the forum because they would all go ape shit if a fan from another team tried to post there. We just have our bad apples like any other fan base.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Wade2Bosh said:


> Still gotta expect them to look to trade one of the 5 pg's(if you include Foye) they have. CP3 and apparently Billups are safe, as you'd think Bledsoe is, so that leaves Mo Williams and Foye.


Yeah man, they can't trade Billups.. SMH


----------



## Smithian

Adam said:


> Don't worry. We're not the Trailblazers fans. I used to hate that section of the forum because they would all go ape shit if a fan from another team tried to post there. *We just have our bad apples like any other fan base.*


Don't talk about Wade2Bosh like that!!!! :nunu:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Smithian said:


> Don't talk about Wade2Bosh like that!!!! :nunu:


:hano:


----------



## Dee-Zy

Trolls will troll, ignore him.


----------



## Wade County

KJ is hardly a troll man - he's a quality poster.

Looking forward to not talking about CBA's and bullshit twitter reports, and talking about basketball again. Cant wait.


----------



## King Joseus

Boom, I'll take it. For what it's worth, my dislike of the Heat doesn't make me any less aware of how good they can be. My Bulls are direct competitors, so it's only right that we exchange some minor barbs.

Hoping for a rematch in the Eastern Conference Finals. We'll see.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> KJ is hardly a troll man - he's a quality poster.
> 
> Looking forward to not talking about CBA's and bullshit twitter reports, and talking about basketball again. Cant wait.


No doubt. Cant believe how much im looking forward to this scrimmage. But its the beginning of actual basketball so i'm pumped. 

Friday and Saturday we got a handful of games on each day and on Sunday we play. 

As Bart Scott famously said...


----------



## sMaK

I'm going to the scrimmage, can't beleive how excited I am to see a practice lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> @MiamiHEAT: OFFICIAL: The @MiamiHEAT have signed Billy White.


..


----------



## Smithian

Wade2Bosh said:


> :hano:


:cheers:

Is Eddy Curry still on the team?


----------



## James Worthy

Wade2Bosh said:


> ..


Uhhh...who dat?


----------



## Smithian

"@WallaceNBA_ESPN: Not much left to decide in camp/preseason for Heat. Starters set: Mario, Wade, LBJ, Bosh, Joel. Bench: Battier, UD and (maybe) Pit or Cole"

I say it with a straight face I could see Arroyo (assuming he hasn't signed elsewhere) or another no frills PG brought in if Norris or Chalmers struggles early. Other than that I see no moves that will happen in the immediate future. Seems like we're set at every spot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I hope we dont have to bring in a veteran PG and Cole impresses. Been a while since we've hit on a pick.


----------



## Wade County

^ Then again, our picks usually do hit...once they leave us (cough cough Dorell Wright, Mike Beasley). Hell, even DQ would've been handy last season.


----------



## Ben

I'd like to give Cole a shot for a while, he's unlikely to play so bad it'll affect our W/L that much, so why not? No point in bringing in a veteran early.


----------



## futuristxen

Cole looked amazing tonight


----------



## sknydave

He's going to have ups and downs, but I think he's a great pickup and I look forward to seeing him get minutes this year


----------



## Dee-Zy

Still want arenas.


----------



## Smithian

My boy Joel got "MVP" chants at a scrimmage.

Miami Recognizes Great


----------



## Jace

King Joseus said:


> That's altogether pretty reasonable. Sizing up a poster based on whatever you can glean from location, sig, and two posts is not ideal for accuracy, though.
> 
> I don't recall a whole lot of whining this past June, really. I think you'd have been fine to look at any part of the board you'd have liked.


Sorry I assumed you were a Cavs fan because you're in Ohio. Once again, I apologize for coming across as obnoxious as I did, but if you're as quality of a poster as they say, you'd realize how silly the majority of your argument was. And sometimes one must glean as much as they can from the little info they have. 'Twas pretty harmless an assumption, as it were.

And sure there was no whining last June, but surely in July after LeBron made his "Decision," there was some to be found


----------



## Jace

Smithian said:


> My boy Joel got "MVP" chants at a scrimmage.
> 
> Miami Recognizes Great


Honestly, our fanbase catches a lot of flack for being tardy or sometimes not showing up for games, but its actually a very passionate and relatively knowledgeable fanbase. Admittedly, there is a bit of a lack of culture for unconditionally showing up for games. For instance, the Marlins, in my experience, have a very large and devoted following, despite the historically awful attendance.


----------



## King Joseus

Jace said:


> Sorry I assumed you were a Cavs fan because you're in Ohio. Once again, I apologize for coming across as obnoxious as I did, but if you're as quality of a poster as they say, you'd realize how silly the majority of your argument was. And sometimes one must glean as much as they can from the little info they have. 'Twas pretty harmless an assumption, as it were.
> 
> And sure there was no whining last June, but surely in July after LeBron made his "Decision," there was some to be found


Fair enough all around. See y'all in January.


----------



## Smithian

Per Riley, the Heat continue to feel Spoelstra is one of the league's best coaches and Spoelstra has been given a contract extension.

Been in that guy's corner since day one. The haters need to give it up. He's the right coach for this team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Miami Heat star LeBron’s James is ready to try his skills at retail.
> 
> The new concept store UNKNWN will open to the public on Dec. 16 at Aventura Mall. James is co-owner of the boutique, which is expected to offer clothing and shoes for men and women, as well as accessories and more.
> 
> The store will carry popular brands like DRx Romanelli, Engineered Garments, Stussy, OriginalFake and 3.1 Phillip Lim, as well as exclusive editions and special designs by James.
> 
> Read more: http://www.miamiherald.com/2011/12/02/2529109/lebron-james-to-open-store-in.html#ixzz1gkneMTrH


Pic from the store which is open for business beginning at 9am tomorrow. Looks pretty cool..










More about the store here


----------



## Jace

Wow. Im watching the Blazers scrimmage that's about to start. Think Minny or LAC have a lot of point guards? I was overwhelmed by all of them getting introduced before they even got to Raymond Felton, who I totally forgot they traded for. Armond Johnson, Elliot Williams, Jamal Crawford, Nolan Smith...sure a few might be closer to twos, but all have at least projected as PGs at some point. Unreal when you look at how PG-starved we've been over the years.

Also, I had no idea they signed Kurt Thomas. You'd think he'd be ring-chasing at this point.


----------



## Jace

And I forgot to mention, Earl Barron is in PDX too. Of course, as scrimmages are on par with Summer League, he's dominating. 

EDIT

He's literally scored, like, the last 5 FGs. Amazing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

Just turned it on and the 1st thing I see is an Earl Barron basket :laugh:


----------



## Jace

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Just turned it on and the 1st thing I see is an Earl Barron basket :laugh:


Wrong thread. Right idea.

On a serious note, I totally forgot about Luke Babbitt. He looked good early on but I've been paying only intermittent attention.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Wrong thread. Right idea.
> 
> On a serious note, I totally forgot about Luke Babbitt. He looked good early on but I've been paying only intermittent attention.


Seems like the right thread to me :whoknows:


:grinning:


----------



## Jace

You...sheisty...moderator.


----------



## sMaK

Think we try and sign Baron Davis?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

sMaK said:


> Think we try and sign Baron Davis?


Like I said earlier in this thread, I hope we dont have to because Mario has become more consistent and Cole has shown to be the perfect change of pace PG. We'll definitely know for sure by the time Davis is healthy.

Still think he signs with the Knicks though. Either way, he's always looked out of shape in normal circumstances. Now add an injury where he can do much movement and who know how he'll be when he's ready to go.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I still want Arenas.


----------



## Jace

Hibachi is cooked. Dude can't play any more, and he is too much of an aloof goofball with too much baggage for our locker room. That's an acceptable potential burden to take on for a low-post scorer like Curry, but not a combo-guard who hasn't learned how to be a positive force without the ball in his hands and broken knees. As some writer stated, maybe an excursion to MSG might revive some of his game under 'Antoni, but I don't see it working here.

I like our PG rotation, right now. For the first time in ages we have two young guys who can play.

Speaking of PGs, I'm watching Knicks/Nets right now. Funny, looks like Bibby is trying to get as far away from last season as possible, using a number he's never worn before despite 10 and 0 apparently being available: 20.

Also, anyone know if I'll be able to watch 'Into the Fire' on the web at some point? Really wanna see it, even though its kinda like watching Titanic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Also, anyone know if I'll be able to watch 'Into the Fire' on the web at some point? Really wanna see it, even though its kinda like watching Titanic.


They're showing it on sun sports after the Magic game so maybe someone will record it and put it on youtube. Its only 30 minutes long so maybe the Heat will put it up on their site as well.

Yeah, its definitely Titanic like. I've wondered from the start why they were making this big a deal of it by having a screening and promoting it like crazy.


----------



## Jace

30 minutes? People are going to drive out to the AAA for 30 mins of film? Ummm...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

All the promos say its a feature-length or full length documentary so maybe they broke it into 30 minute episodes that they'll show on sun sports?

EDIT- Its two hours long



> HEAT Courtside Cinema Presented by Doctors Hospital Center for Orthopedics and Sports Medicine (6:00 p.m.)
> The team launches HEAT Week with the debut of its two-hour docu-drama, Into the Fire at AmericanAirlines Arena. HEAT Owner Micky Arison as well as HEAT players Chris Bosh, Joel Anthony and Mario Chalmers will provide commentary after the screening. Capacity for this event has been reached and tickets are no longer available.


Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> ByTimReynolds I asked Dwyane Wade today his thoughts on the Heat making a movie about last season, even though Miami lost the finals. His answer:
> 
> "It didn't surprise me because at the end of the day that season is going to go down in the history of the Miami Heat. Years from now, that season is always going to be a difference-maker in the Miami Heat organization. So years like that, years like '04-'05 when Shaq came, those are monumental years for the organization. They should be celebrated, in a sense. All movies that we love don't always end in great endings. But it leaves you thirsty for more, hungry for more."
> (Awesome quote. The end.)


..


----------



## Jace

Makes more sense.


----------



## Jace

Look no further for proof Im thrilled to have the NBA back than the fact that I'm watching preseason Milwaukee @ Minnesota. Beasley has looked good at times, even a draw and kick, but still has some of his old bad habits.

Minnesota is a very strangely put together team. Williams, Beasley, and Randolph are all combo forwards. They have a few other strange combinations. Team has no direction, and never really has since the good Garnett days.

Speaking of other teams, look how thrilled the new Hornets are:










Kaman needs to finagle a buyout. He's expiring anyway, and the worse they are, the better for them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

They look thrilled :laugh:

Watched a little of the Minny/Milwaukee game. Noticed Shaun Livingston looking as close to full health as he'll probably be.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Went to look up how much Ridnour makes since at some point the team will be turned over to Rubio and Barea, and saw that Eddy Curry made $11,530,592 last season


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> Went to look up how much Ridnour makes since at some point the team will be turned over to Rubio and Barea, and saw that Eddy Curry made $11,530,592 last season


Its unbelievable the way big gets you paid in this league. Look at DeAndre Jordan who has no game outside of 3 feet.

And Ridnour is still looking quite good. He'd be nice here stretching the floor and making plays.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

He pretty much has the same contract as Mario. The only difference being that Ridnour's 3rd year is guaranteed, while Mario's 3rd year is a team option.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Gilbert Arenas has a wish list. Lakers/Knicks/Heat/Wherever Dwight ends up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski
> With center Sean Williams bailing on Maccabi Haifa contract for "personal reasons," expect NBA deal on horizon. Mavs wouldn't be a surprise.


He's crazy, but I wouldnt mind taking a flyer on him.


----------



## Jace

Ya we've been coveting him for awhile. Is he just Joel with baggage though?


----------



## Dee-Zy

I'd hate to see him on the Mavs.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Gorgeous video of last year's playoffs to get pumped for this season!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> ESPNSteinLine Marc Stein
> Just going up on ESPN com: Sources say Baron Davis has committed to sign with Knicks. Link on the way


No surprise.


----------



## Jace

Had no idea who this guy was prior to Gabrielle Union tweeting about this tonight. My subsequent research has shown that he's not funny, and this is kinda stupid too, but as a Heat fan, still a little funny.

Enjoy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Watching "Into the fire". Almost forgot the crazy streak of injuries we had. Miller, Wade, UD. Then the backbreaking Jazz loss, the 3 straight losses, which isnt a big deal unless you were this team, bumpgate, etc. So much pressure and scrutiny after every single game.

This early season seems like a 180 from then.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mike Miller tied the franchise record with 22 2nd quarter points against the Raptors. Doubt anyone remembered that 


Anyway, this offseason is over. Time to move on from this thread. It fell just 3,500 posts behind last offseasons thread 

Gonna start an all things Heat thread like we had last season.


----------



## Jace

I remember that Miller game. Then in Toronto the 2nd time House went nuts. Our scrubs killed the Raps, lol.

Wasn't it a 5 game losing streak that culminated with the Bulls "cry-gate" loss? Am I adding two?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Watching that part of "Into the fire" right now.

"DO NOT.LET GO.OF.THE ROPE" just aired


----------



## Jace

Spo was real strong to make it through last year the way he did, but he was clearly nearing his wit's end at that point. I love Spo, but his speeches can be a little transparent and corny sometimes.


----------



## futuristxen

I hope the Dwight Howard/Lakers saga drags on for another few months. And I hope the Clippers get off to a good start. If those two things happen we might make it to the all-star break without the media throwing a hissy fit over our every breath. It's kind of nice not to be scrutinized right now.


----------



## Dee-Zy

If Clips do well and the Lakers/Dwight sage drags, I would be even more afraid of Dwight going there.

Anybody knows where I can see the documentary on the web?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Chauncey had 23 pts tonight.. SMH


----------



## Wade County

^ Watching those highlights, couldnt help but feel sad we didnt get him. Would've been perfect.


----------



## -33-

http://basketball.realgm.com/wiretap/217705/Earl_Barron_Waived_By_Blazers










Do it Riley...it's time for the Big 4!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Sounds like Dalembert will take a 1 year deal with the Kings after no other team would apparently meet his demands.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Rip Hamilton looked pretty good with the Bulls. They are the scariest team out there besides maybe OKC.


----------



## Jace

Why cant Sammy just come here for one year? Dude's pissed me off with all his talk about wanting to play here, knowing we wouldn't have the coin he so covets.

And yeah, Rip looked nice. If he maintains, they have as solid a starting 5 as any out there, to go along with a pretty solid bench as well. The Knick fans are so worried about matching up with us and pumping their chests about how their new guys look against our line-up, don't get why they're overlooking CHI.


----------



## futuristxen

We match up really well with the Bulls even with Hamilton I think.

Lebron
Wade
Battier
Bosh
Haslem

is a killer closing lineup. Better than their best lineup IMO.


----------



## Dee-Zy

That is a killer closing line up.

Not sure I like it as a starting 5 though....


----------



## Wade2Bosh

And now Dalembert will sign with the Rockets for 2 years.



> ESPNSteinLine Marc Stein
> Just going up on ESPN.com: Rockets and Samuel Dalembert reach terms on two-year contract. Link on way momentarily


Deal is for 2 years $14 million, with the 2nd year being a team option. He could have been here for a little less and been playing at home. Oh well.


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> And now Dalembert will sign with the Rockets for 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Deal is for 2 years $14 million, with the 2nd year being a team option. He could have been here for a little less and been playing at home. Oh well.


I Am Sam doesn't understand basic math.

We dodged a huge bullet with this one. Can't believe we could have given this guy the full mid-level.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I'd rather have dalembert for the full MLE than battier at the price we got. We need a big!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

It was never one or the other.


----------

